# Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Mai 2018)

Wie ich eben Lesen konnte, hat Gero Hocker ernst gemacht und einen Antrag zum Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit von Peta im Bundestag zur Debatte gestellt. Nachlesen kann man alles auf Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/hockergero/posts/1287690937997071


----------



## Peter_Piper (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Hallo,
Danke für die Info/den link. Wird also spannend, mal sehen wie 's weitergeht,...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Ist dann kein Verein mehr, die Strukturen werden aber bleiben und das Geschäftsmodell ist selbiges. Ich sehe darin maximal einen ersten Vorstoß. 

Aber es muss auch erstmal durchgewunken werden, je nach Gusto der Presse wird sich das Thema entwickeln oder versickert entsprechend auf Seite 15 neben den Flohmarktanzeigen.


----------



## geomas (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Etwas skeptisch beäuge ich das Hocker-Vorhaben schon: wenn die FDP im Bundestag Anträge einbringt, gehen die anderen MdB sich schon mal ne Bockwurst (oder einen Tofu-Bratling) holen.
Aber er macht was, besser als Stillstand.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



geomas schrieb:


> wenn die FDP im Bundestag Anträge einbringt, gehen die anderen MdB sich schon mal ne Bockwurst (oder einen Tofu-Bratling) holen.



Naja, selbiges kann auf alle Anträge und Themen von AFD, Linke und Grünen ummünzen. Spielt doch aber keine Rolle, das Thema wird erstmal angeschoben. Hier wird mal gehandelt, nicht nur gejammert/geschrieben.


----------



## Koenigsgambit (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Was hat der Bundestag damit zu tun? Die Feststellung der
Gemeinnützigkeit- und regelmäßige Überprüfung- ist Aufgabe
des zuständigen Finanzamtes.


----------



## smithie (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Die für mich entscheidende Frage ist: wann wurde das letzte mal ein von der Opposition gestellter Antrag angenommen?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Ich bin schon sehr gespannt.
Es ist schön zu sehen, dass sich endlich etwas bewegt in diese Richtung.

Das ist noch kein Ergebnis aber der erste Schritt in die richtige Richtung. Der wenigstens gegangen worden ist.


----------



## MarkusZ (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Ziemlich irreführende Überschrift.

Aber so arbeiten die bei Petra ja auch. Also durchaus legitim.

Ob überhaupt was passiert steht in den Sternen.

Oppositionsanträge werden ja eh fast immer abgelehnt, egal ob nun sinnvoll oder nicht.

Wichtig wäre, dass die Medien darauf anspringen, egal was dann später bei rauskommt. 




Koenigsgambit schrieb:


> Was hat der Bundestag damit zu tun? Die Feststellung der
> Gemeinnützigkeit- und regelmäßige Überprüfung- ist Aufgabe
> des zuständigen Finanzamtes.



So sieht es wohl aus. Und der Geschäftssitz ist ja in einem grün regierten Bundesland.

Es geht aber auch nicht um eine konkrete Überprüfung, sondern um eine Präzisierung der Verwaltungsvorschriften, in welchen Fällen die Gemeinützigkeit versagt werden soll.


----------



## kati48268 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Natürlich wäre P€ta nach Aberkennung der GMN immer noch ein Verein, nur nicht mehr steuerlich privilegiert.
Soweit ist es aber längst nicht.

- Erstmal müsste dieser Antrag im Parlament durchgehen, dürfte nix werden, wenn sich die FDP-Fraktion nicht schon zuvor mit den Regierungskoalitions-Fraktionen einigt.

- Beantrag wird ja, dass die Referatsleiter des Bundes zur Abgabenordnung "auf eine entsprechende Rechtsauslegung hinarbeiten". Diese Formulierung ist so butterweich, dass sie alles beinhalten kann. Von klarem Handeln ist dies noch ewig weit weg.

- Voraussetzung wäre dazu, dass man P€ta, also dem Kern-Verein der Neun, auch tatsächlich Straftaten, bzw. die Anstiftung zu solchen _nachweisen_(!) kann; vorsätzlich, mehrfach,... Auch hier sind wir km-weit vom Ziel entfernt.


Die Aktion ist toll & geil.
Sie weckt hoffentlich Teile der Gesellschaft und der Politik ein Stückchen auf.
Das ist bereits ein sehr großer Erfolg.
Aber mehr ist es nicht und ein Showdown schon gar nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Nachtrag:
Man lese sich mal die Kommentare bei FB durch. 
Natürlich liest sich kaum einer durch, was genau beantragt wird.
Natürlich schnallen noch weniger, was das wirklich bedeutet.
Es wird eine Erwartungshaltung geweckt, die nur enttäuscht werden kann!

Warum nicht klare, ehrliche Worte, dass das zwar ein erstes Steinchen ist, aber man noch extrem weit entfernt vom Ziel und es mehr als unwahrscheinlich ist, dass man dort ankommt?
Es wäre trotzdem immer nocht gut, richtig & löblich, den Antrag zu stellen.

Sorry, dieser Hype, der hier bewusst ausgelöst wird, 
ohne Erklärung, wie weit man vom Ziel entfernt ist,
hat schon was ziemlich unseriöses.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



MarkusZ schrieb:


> Ziemlich irreführende Überschrift.
> 
> Aber so arbeiten die bei Petra ja auch. Also durchaus legitim.



War durchaus mit Absicht, so bekommt man die Leser ja. Andere Titel waren zu lang und um 00:30Uhr war die Kreativität auch nicht mehr so herausragend.



> Was hat der Bundestag damit zu tun? Die Feststellung der
> Gemeinnützigkeit- und regelmäßige Überprüfung- ist Aufgabe
> des zuständigen Finanzamtes.



Kann sein, aber der Antrag wird dennoch dort eingereicht. Alles andere ist ja für uns nicht relevant. Es geht um die Sache, nicht den Ablauf .


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Nachtrag:
> Man lese sich mal die Kommentare bei FB durch.
> Natürlich liest sich kaum einer durch, was genau beantragt wird.
> Natürlich schnallen noch weniger, was das wirklich bedeutet.
> ...



"Dieser Hype" ist aktives Handeln. Davon sehe ich bei dir Meilenweit nichts. Du kritisiert und entmannst die Haltung der Menschen, die dort Kommentieren, weil wie immer nur "du" verstehst.

Du, der einzige mit dem endlosen Horizont, dann zeig uns den Weg. Du laberst den ganzen Tag nur.......


----------



## Colophonius (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



> Du, der einzige mit dem endlosen Horizont, dann zeig uns den Weg. Du laberst den ganzen Tag nur.......



Er hat aber schlichtweg recht. Mit dem Antrag alleine geht es der PETA nicht "an den Kragen" und der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit wäre für die PETA zwar ärgerlich (und ein gutes Zeichen), aber sicherlich kein Grund aufzugeben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Er hat aber schlichtweg recht. Mit dem Antrag alleine geht es der PETA nicht "an den Kragen" und der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit wäre für die PETA zwar ärgerlich (und ein gutes Zeichen), aber sicherlich kein Grund aufzugeben.



Das steht auch so im dritten Kommentar und das wird auch auf FB so kommuniziert. Jeder hat Verstanden, das die Gemeinnützigkeit verloren geht und eine neue Rechtsform folgend kommen muss/wird für Peta. Die machen danach genauso weiter, wie bisher.

Es ist aber der erste Schritt in eine richtige Richtung, stattdessen suchen jetzt Angler das Haar in der Suppe beim ersten Angriff auf Peta? Dat check mal einer!


----------



## Colophonius (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Moin,




Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es ist aber der erste Schritt in eine richtige Richtung, stattdessen suchen jetzt Angler das Haar in der Suppe beim ersten Angriff auf Peta? Dat check mal einer!



Wenn alles jenseits von Showdown-Euphorie bereits das Suchen von Haaren in der Suppe darstellt, dann suche ich wohl nach Haaren in der Suppe. Ich selbst hätte es aber eher als gesunde, skeptische Zurückhaltung bezeichnet.

Im übrigen befindet sich im dritten Beitrag auch schon der erste, erhebliche Sachfehler. Selbst wenn der Antrag angenommen werden würde und der Bundestag innerhalb seiner Kompetenzen tätig werden würde und ggf. sogar ein entsprechendes Gesetz oder Verwaltungsrichtlinien erlassen würde, wäre die Konsequenz der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit, nicht jedoch die Auflösung des Vereins.

In dem Sinne könnte man die Frage im Titel („Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?“) mit einem schlichten „Nein“ beantworten.


----------



## kati48268 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Zur dazu kommenden Abstimmung im Parlament muss man auch bedenken, die ist kein "Anti-P€ta"-Antrag, sondern es geht allg. um Vereine & Bedingungen für GMN/Straftaten.

Mir fallen spontan eine Handvoll ganz anderer Vereine ein, die davon auch betroffen sein könnten, von politisch ganz rechts bis ganz links, die aber ebenso und noch viel stärker mit Parteien verflochten sind.

Meine Prognose: nicht nur die Regierungsparteien bügeln das ab, sondern auch alle anderen Oppositionsparteien, von AFD bis Linke, Grüne natürlich sowieso.

Trotzdem finde ich die Aktion absolut klasse!
Mich stört, dass nicht deutlicher gemacht wird, was man damit bewegen kann und was nicht.
Es werden bewusst Erwartungen geweckt, die nicht erfüllt werden können.


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Eventuell wird diese "Anfrage" im Bundestag die zuständige Finanzbehörde in BW aufwecken?
Wie ich finde, muss diesem Verein Einhalt geboten werden, egal wie und mit welchen Maßnahmen!
Nachdem man den Tierrechtlern erst kürzlich sogar exekutive Aufgaben richterlich zugesprochen hat, wird dieses gesellschaftliche Krebsgeschwür nämlich auch bedrohlich für den Rechtsfrieden hierzulande.

Jürgen


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Im übrigen befindet sich im dritten Beitrag auch schon der erste, erhebliche Sachfehler. Selbst wenn der Antrag angenommen werden würde und der Bundestag innerhalb seiner Kompetenzen tätig werden würde und ggf. sogar ein entsprechendes Gesetz oder Verwaltungsrichtlinien erlassen würde, wäre die Konsequenz der Verlust der Gemeinnützigkeit, nicht jedoch die Auflösung des Vereins.



Das ist ja richtig und ich beanspruche auch nicht zu verstehen, wie die Abläufe sich gestalten. Wichtig ist für mich die Sache an sich und dessen Erfolg. Alles andere ist jetzt wieder die typische Bremse kurz vorm Finish.

Alles was gegen diesen Verein geht kommt mir recht und da fange ich nicht an, mich in den Tiefen des Bundestages zu verlieren.



> Showdown-Euphorie



Und zurecht ist es Euphorie, weil es die Menschen bewegt und alle nach Jahren des Motzens einen Anker haben. Wir könnten natürlich auch weiterhin uns beschweren, warum niemand etwas macht......

Auf dieses Pferd muss jetzt auch der DAFV springen, jeder der kann!


----------



## racoon (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Das eigentliche Ziel ist doch schon in Reichweite.  Es wird geredet und zwar negativ.  Über die Spendensammler. Und wenn nur ein Spender wegfällt ist es ein Ziel. 
Und kati - sei Dir sicher: DAS bringt mehr als Dein negativ Dahingeschwafel. Auch wenn die Kommentare auf FB nichts mit dem eigentlichen Antrag zu tun haben- sie sind eindeutig gegen die Sammler. So what?
Und wenn über diese Spendensammler im Bundestag geredet wird, dann wird auch die zuständige 
OFD Karlsruhe und das FA Stuttgart für Körprtschaften tätig werden müssen.


----------



## gründler (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Genau die Kommentare....bei Petra Fb werden es immer mehr und die sprechen eine Sprache.
Ihr pisst uns ans Bein,wir werden jetzt noch härter gegen euch usw.


Seit Wochen hab ich kaputte Hochstühle etc.und das genau vorm Hof von Fr. Kinast,klar weiß ich nicht wer usw.aber seit der Kampf aufflammte.flammen auch andere Dinge auf.

P's: Da ja jetzt der Staatsschutz vorm Hof steht,ihr dürft euch gern die Kanzel oben am Berg beziehen,so könnt ihr schön die ganze Ebene bewachen und die Kanzeln bleiben hoffentlich dann heil.


----------



## daci7 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Das einzig gute wäre (hoffentlich) schlechte Propaganda für diesen Verein. Die sind nämlich nicht nur auf finanzielle Spenden angewiesen sondern auch (und zwar in ganz erheblichem Umfang) auf die freiwillige Mitarbeit von frisch studierten und (falsch) motivierten Juristen.

Ich saß erst vor ein paar Wochen mit einer alten Studienkollegin in der Kneipe die mir erzählte wie eine gemeinsame Bekannte nach ihrem Jurastudium nun für besagten Verein "praktische Erfahrung sammelt" und "erstmal was Gutes tuhen will" ... meinen Shitstorm könnt ihr euch vorstellen. Aber die (für uns offensichtlichen) Bedrohungen sind bei den meisten Leuten eben nicht bekannt... 

Und das ist doch kein Einzelfall. Die meisten Leute die diese Orga unterstützen wissen doch garnicht was da noch so alles passiert in dem Laden... "Ich spende für Peta, denn 
... ich bin gegen Tierversuche für Kosmetika.
... ich bin gegen tierquälerische Haltungsbedingungen in Schweinemastbetrieben.
... ich bin gegen das Schreddern von männlichen Küken."

Gegen Angler und Jäger als Naturnutzer haben doch selbst die meisten Unterstützer von diesen *hierkönnteihrausdruckstehen* nichts. 
Im Übrigen müsst ihr euch mal mit den Ortsgruppen vom BUND oder vom NABU unterhalten - da sitzen meiner Erfahrung nach mit die größten Peta-Feinde. Denn die kriegen durch diese mediengeilen Spendensammler nichts mehr in die Kassen und müssen sich zusätzlich an immer radikaleren Fronten abmühen ... unter anderem übrigens auch mit uns


----------



## Taxidermist (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Die meisten Leute die diese Orga unterstützen wissen doch garnicht was da noch so alles passiert in dem Laden... "Ich spende für Peta, denn
> ... ich bin gegen Tierversuche für Kosmetika.
> ... ich bin gegen tierquälerische Haltungsbedingungen in Schweinemastbetrieben.
> ... ich bin gegen das Schreddern von männlichen Küken."



Das gehört bei vielen schlichtweg zum Lifestyle!
Selbst meine Tochter gehörte  zu den Unterstützern, bis ich sie mal aufgeklärt habe, über deren wahre Beweggründe, ich meine außer dem eben Spenden zu sammeln!

Jürgen


----------



## Colophonius (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Dass die PETA mit ihren Ideen und insbesondere Mitteln weit über jedes akzeptable Ziel hinausschießt, ist hier wenig überraschend Konsens. Ich habe auch wenig für den Verein übrig.

Trotzdem verbietet sich,  ein überoptimistidches Wunschdenken. Zu hohe Erwartungen, die am Ende nur enttäuscht werden, führen nur zu höherer Politikverdrossenheit. Man muss sich schon grob damit auseinandersetzen, um die Wirkung zu verstehen. In einer parlamentarischen Demokratie hat ein Abgeordneter ( zum Glück) nicht die Macht mit einem einzelnen Antrag Vereine zu zerschlagen. Darüber hinaus sollte man sich auch die Frage stellen, welches Medienecho der Antrag überhaupt bekommt. Ich bezweifle,  dass es hier im Forum besonders viele PETA-Spender gibt.

Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und der Antrag löst eine medienwirksame Debatte aus, die die PETA trotz ihrer professionellen PR schwächt. Aber ein Showdown für ein global agierendes Unternehmen ist das niemals.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Vielleicht haben wir ja Glück und der Antrag löst eine medienwirksame Debatte aus, die die PETA trotz ihrer professionellen PR schwächt. Aber ein Showdown für ein global agierendes Unternehmen ist das niemals.



Bitte?

Im Zusammenhang heutiger politischer Korrektheit sind Aussagen wie " Holocaust auf dem Teller" und das Thema Gemeinnützigkeit akuter Sprengstoff.

Nicht lange her wurde ein Musikpreis abgeschaffen, weil dort mit ähnlichem Jargon gewirtschaftet wurde. Packt man die Szenerie zu den Hunden in den USA klever ein, hat man einen Imageschaden, den du nicht einfach mal so "wischi waschi" los bekommst.

In der heutigen Zeit wiegt die Marke ungleich mehr und will gepflegt sein, dieser Makel ist für PETA ein empfindlicher Schlag. Wenn er denn so gelandet wird, das ist aber ein anderes Thema.


----------



## Colophonius (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Und die zweifelslos widerwärtige Kampagne ist wie viele Jahre her?


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Spielt das eine Rolle?

Peta verweist bei ihrem Handeln auch auf Fälle tiefster Vergangenheit und nimmt keine Rücksicht auf irgendwelche Grenzen? Sollten wir uns jetzt zeitliche setzen?


----------



## mantikor (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

wenn die in deutschland ihren gemeinnützigkeit-status verlieren ist schluss mit dem steuerfreien geldregen, das ist eine massive bedrohung für ein spenden generierendes unternehmen vor allem wenn dann endlich mal klar wird das von den spenden nur ein verschwnindend geringer teil in den tierschutz fliesst, peta ist einfach nur ein kapital schaffendes unternehmen das den leuten ein gutes gewissen verkauft ! und wenn man dann noch den holocaust mit einem schlachthof relativiert oh mann dann ist ethisch sowieso der suizid vorprogrammiert, das lässt hoffen !


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Und die zweifelslos widerwärtige Kampagne ist wie viele Jahre her?



Wenn man sie dazu anschreibt stehen sie auch nach wie vor dazu insofern würde ich nicht sagen, dass es inaktuell wäre, Herr Regenschein


----------



## Colophonius (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Exakt. Es ist absolut nichts neues, dass die PETA mit bewusster Grenzüberschreitung provoziert und Teile der Bevölkerung zu recht gegen sich aufbringt. Das ist ihr Geschäftsmodell. Ich bin ja auch dafür, dass das endlich Konsequenzen haben  muss und es ist sicherlich ein probates Mittel, dabei die Spenden anzugreifen. Trotzdem ist es reines Wunschdenken aus dem Antrag der Opposition einen Showdown herzuleiten. Nur weil man sich etwas ganz doll wünscht, wird es nicht wahr.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Häng dich doch nicht an dem Wort "Showdown" auf. Es deutet nur darauf hin, das Gero Hocker ernst macht und hier zwei verschiedenen grundsätzliche Haltungen aufeinander treffen und jetzt Fakten getroffen werden.

Du kannst es auch:

Fakten schaffen
Erster Vorstoß
Hocker macht ernst
Peta wird Infrage gestellt

oder sonst wie nennen. Einzig und allein der Vorstoß zählt. Man kann sich auch an Kleinigkeiten aufhängen und das Ziel vor Augen verlieren........



Colophonius schrieb:


> Nur weil man sich etwas ganz doll wünscht, wird es nicht wahr.



Haben alle Verstanden. Egal was passiert, Peta verschwindet nicht. Das wusste man auch gestern schon. Was ist deine Mission?!


----------



## Colophonius (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Warum denn dann überhaupt so einen Titel? Baits haben wir Angler doch schon genug für Fische, da braucht es das nicht mehr für Klicks.

Noch mal zur Klarstellung: Ähnlich wie Kati finde ich den Antrag absolut begrüßenswert und es ist gut, dass sich Abgeordnete der FDP bemühen, etwas zu erreichen. So funktioniert Parlamentsarbeit.

Dennoch sollte man auf dem Teppich bleiben.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Colophonius schrieb:


> Warum denn dann überhaupt so einen Titel? Baits haben wir Angler doch schon genug für Fische, da braucht es das nicht mehr für Klicks.



Weil ich kurz vor dem Einschlafen die Nachricht auf FB gelesen hatte und das Thema kurzerhand im AB verfügbar machen wollte. Und was den Clickbait angeht:

Es ist ein Showdown, im Hinblick auf die Gemeinnützigkeit. Wie du es definierst ist deine Sache. Ist mir aber eindeutig zuviel Korinthe.


----------



## torstenhtr (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Kathi:


> Sorry, dieser Hype, der hier bewusst ausgelöst wird,
> ohne Erklärung, wie weit man vom Ziel entfernt ist,
> hat schon was ziemlich unseriöses.



Hast du sehr gut geschrieben. Ich ebenso sehr zwiegespalten und äußerst skeptisch. Es gab vor Jahren schon Bestrebungen der Peta die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen (Bauernverband etc.)
Alles eingeschlafen, gescheitert - und in dem Fall ein gefundenes Fressen für die Peta.
Selbst wenn die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen wird, werden die weiter machen (siehe u.a. Attac und deren Rechtsstreit bzg. Gemeiennützigkeit)


----------



## kati48268 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



racoon schrieb:


> Und wenn nur ein Spender wegfällt ist es ein Ziel.


Ja, dem stimme ich zu.
Ich bezweifel jedoch, dass dies in größerem Umfang stattfindet. Die Spender dürften eher weniger zur Fangemeinde Hockers oder zur Anglerschaft gehören.



racoon schrieb:


> Und wenn über diese Spendensammler im Bundestag geredet wird, dann wird auch die zuständige
> OFD Karlsruhe und das FA Stuttgart für Körprtschaften tätig werden müssen.


Das wiederum ist Quatsch. 
Was angestossen werden könnte, ist im Antrag genannt.

Die BaWü-Finanzbehörden sind zunächst gar nicht tangiert. Und selbst wenn der Antrag durch ginge, auch die nächsten Jahre nicht, bis eine AO-Referenten-_Empfehlung_ -mehr wäre auch das nicht- stehen würde.

Und selbst dann... nachweisbare(!) Straftaten, bzw. deren Anstiftung; 
das muss dem Verein, also den 7-9 Mitgliedern und hauptamtlich Verantwortlichen, nicht ein paar der Tausenden Hampels, die sich als P€taner sehen, nachgewiesen werden.

Und dann käme es tatsächlich zur Aberkennung. Und Widrspruch, Klage,... 

Über wie viel Jahre/Jahrzehnte reden wir hier selbst im allerbesten Fall?

Im Bundestag wird übrigens auch über ein Verbandsklagerecht für Tierschutzverbände diskutiert (und rate mal, wer auch damit gemeint ist).

Das magst du als Negativ-Geschwafel sehen,
ich nenn das Realismus.

Man kann natürlich auch jedem Populisten (ein völlig inflationär missbrauchter Begriff, aber es ist passend), der das lautstark propagiert, was man gern hören möchte,
jubelnd & händeklappernd hinterherlaufen; 
ganz abseits jeder Realität.



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Es gab vor Jahren schon Bestrebungen der Peta die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen (Bauernverband etc.)
> Alles eingeschlafen, gescheitert ...


Richtig. Mal ernsthaft: deren Hauptgegner sind Landwirte & Fleischindustrie. Eine nicht gerade unpotente Gruppe, mit nicht gerade mieserablem Lobbyismus.
Und auch die haben den Drecksverein nicht klein gekriegt, nicht mal deren wachsenden Einfluss unterbinden können.

Trotz aller Freude an Hockers Initiative, 
wäre ein 



Colophonius schrieb:


> auf dem Teppich bleiben.


nicht unklug.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Ich lache mich scheckig! Also kleine Staatsbürgerkunde:

Was die FDP-Fraktion da gemacht hat ist ein so genannter Entschließungsantrag: Hier zum nachlesen

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Entschließungsantrag

Damit ist nichts gewonnen. Das ist in erster Linie mal heiße Luft. Möglicherweise Greift die CDU-Fraktion das Thema aber auf, da sie traditionell den Bauern nahe steht. Dann könnte aus dem Ganzen auch noch was werden, vorausgesetzt die SPD funkt nicht dazwischen.


----------



## Dachfeger (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Ich denke wir können uns alle darauf einigen das es ein Anfang ist. Unabhängig davon was dabei herauskommt: Es wird negativ über PETRA berichtet und das ist doch gut.


----------



## Dachfeger (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Das ist in erster Linie mal heiße Luft.



Na und? Bei denen ist es doch auch regelmäßig heiße Luft die aber medial wirkt.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ich lache mich scheckig! Also kleine Staatsbürgerkunde:
> 
> Was die FDP-Fraktion da gemacht hat ist ein so genannter Entschließungsantrag: Hier zum nachlesen
> 
> ...



Es geht auch nicht ums Gewinnen in erster Instanz, sondern um Aufklärung gegenüber den Vorhaben von Peta, deren Straftaten im Zusammenhang mit Tierrecht und deren Einstellung zur Tierhaltung.

Es ist ein Anfang, der stets gewünscht wurde, jetzt soll alles vergebens und falsch sein? Kein Wunder, das der DAFV alles nur falsch machen kann, wenn man sich den Verlauf dieses Threads mal durchliest. Es braucht in meinen Augen im AB auch keiner mehr anfangen von "Stillstand" seitens der Verbände zu fabulieren. Was hier gerade passiert ist genau der Genickbruch, der ständig über letzten Jahre zitiert und angemahnt wurde.


----------



## Windelwilli (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es geht auch nicht ums Gewinnen in erster Instanz, sondern um Aufklärung gegenüber den Vorhaben von Peta, deren Straftaten im Zusammenhang mit Tierrecht und deren Einstellung zur Tierhaltung.
> 
> Es ist ein Anfang, der stets gewünscht wurde, jetzt soll alles vergebens und falsch sein? Kein Wunder, das der DAFV alles nur falsch machen kann, wenn man sich den Verlauf dieses Threads mal durchliest. Es braucht in meinen Augen im AB auch keiner mehr anfangen von "Stillstand" seitens der Verbände zu fabulieren. Was hier gerade passiert ist genau der Genickbruch, der ständig über letzten Jahre zitiert und angemahnt wurde.



Ist das Kind mal wieder bockig weil man seine Meinung nicht teilt. Mein 10jähriger hat das derzeit auch oft...|uhoh:
 Wie du vielleicht, aber wahrscheinlich vor Brast doch nicht, gelesen hast, sind *ausnahmslos alle* *für* diesen Vorstoß vom Genossen Hocker.
 Nur Deinen Enthusiasmus teilt eben nicht jeder, weil fern jeder Realität.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ist das Kind mal wieder bockig weil man seine Meinung nicht teilt. Mein 10jähriger hat das derzeit auch oft...|uhoh:
> Wie du vielleicht, aber wahrscheinlich vor Brast doch nicht, gelesen hast, sind *ausnahmslos alle* *für* diesen Vorstoß vom Genossen Hocker.
> Nur Deinen Enthusiasmus teilt eben nicht jeder, weil fern jeder Realität.



Einfach nein. Du schiebst das auf die persönliche Schiene, das ist alles. Ich akzeptiere nur nicht, das man sich über "Showdown" echauffiert, dann seine Skepsis äußerst, um nur danach zu relativieren. Selbstsicherheit sieht anders aus. Auch ist keineswegs Euphorie im Spiel. Ich schrieb schon im dritten Beitrag, das Peta so oder bleiben wird.

Es geht vornehm darum, auch mal positive Nachrichten und positive Energie zu nutzen, stattdessen geht man wieder in Grabenkämpfe und übt sich im Zerlegen jeder tollen Message um sich zu profilieren. Erinnert mich halt an die alten Eidgenossen am Pult der Vereine zu flammenden Reden.

Und mal wegen dem Persönlichen:

Irgendwann auf einer Messe darfst du mir das auch mal persönlich sagen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Windelwilli schrieb:


> Ist das Kind mal wieder bockig weil man seine Meinung nicht teilt. Mein 10jähriger hat das derzeit auch oft...|uhoh:
> Wie du vielleicht, aber wahrscheinlich vor Brast doch nicht, gelesen hast, sind *ausnahmslos alle* *für* diesen Vorstoß vom Genossen Hocker.
> Nur Deinen Enthusiasmus teilt eben nicht jeder, weil fern jeder Realität.



Das hilft gar nichts. P€TA bekommt man auch nicht so leicht die Gemeinnützigkeit entzogen. Denn gerade weil sie in Ställe Einbrechen, geht das alles unter Tierschutz.


----------



## Colophonius (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

So wenig ich es sinnvoll finde, es auf die persönliche Ebene zu schieben, so wenig finde ich den Vorwurf, dass dieser Thread zur persönlichen Profilierung genutzt werden würde, sachdienlich und hilfreich. 



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> E
> 
> Es geht vornehm darum, auch mal positive Nachrichten und positive Energie zu nutzen, stattdessen geht man wieder in Grabenkämpfe und übt sich im Zerlegen jeder tollen Message um sich zu profilieren.




Die Nachricht, dass es den Entschließungsantrag (Danke an Kolja für die Präzisierung) gibt, ist positiv. Es gibt in Teilen der Politik offenbar den Willen, etwas zu verändern. Dennoch muss man die Realität so akzeptieren, wie sie eben ist:

Es ist nur ein Antrag. Die Bundesregierung wird wahrscheinlich gar nichts tun. Und wenn sie tätig werden würde, wird es Jahre bis Jahrzehnte dauern, bis es die PETA wirklich erreicht. Es geht der PETA durch diesen Antrag nicht an den Kragen. Es ist ein (kleines) Signal in die richtige Richtung, über das man sich natürlich freuen kann und darf, aber man sollte es tunlichst nicht überinterpretieren.


----------



## kati48268 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Du schiebst das auf die persönliche Schiene, ...





Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> "Dieser Hype" ist aktives Handeln. Davon sehe ich bei dir Meilenweit nichts. Du kritisiert und entmannst die Haltung der Menschen, die dort Kommentieren, weil wie immer nur "du" verstehst.
> Du, der einzige mit dem endlosen Horizont, dann zeig uns den Weg. Du laberst den ganzen Tag nur.......


Jaja... |rolleyes



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Es braucht in meinen Augen im AB auch keiner mehr anfangen von "Stillstand" seitens der Verbände zu fabulieren.


Schön, dass auch dieser Betrachtungswinkel endlich aufgemacht wir. #6

Wer wäre eigentlich zuständig, die Meinung von Politikern zu P€ta auf den richtigen Weg zu bringen?
Warum muss ein Matze Koch sich ins Auto quälen und samt Kamera Türklinken putzen, anstatt diejenigen die genau dafür gewählt und bezahlt werden?
Richtiiiiiiiiiisch... der DAFV und die Präsine Happach-Kasan, die den Weg zum Bundestag nicht mehr findet, seitdem ihr warmer Stuhl dort nicht mehr vom Steuerzahler finanziert wird.
Die 5jährige Arbeitsverweigerung muss zu Recht als Stillstand be- & verurteilt werden. |smash:

---------------------------------------------------------------------

Nun warten wir mal ab, was das Parlament mit dem Antrag so macht.
Und mit dieser Information kann man dann weitersehen.
Es gibt im Hintergrund -und auch hier im AB- so einige Leute, die sich Gedanken dazu machen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Die ganze Nummer würde ich mal als symbolpolitischen Klientel-Aktionismus verbuchen. 

Ich kenne den Hocker persönlich, der Mann ist ein äußerst charmanter und eloquenter Schaumschläger, also hat er derzeit genau den richtigen Job und tut, was er tun muss.

Gefährlich für Petra wird es an der Stelle vorerst nicht. 

Die Presse, die mit dieser Aktion einhergeht, dürfte den Schwestern allerdings in dem Falle nicht gefallen, von daher bekommt der Gero für die Nummer einen Daumen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

"Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein"
auch wenn es lange dauert, aber wer den vorhandenen Tropfen als zu klein abtut und auf den Wasserfall wartet, kann womöglich ewig warten.


----------



## Trollhorn (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Toller Fred,

als unbedarfter Leser könnte man fast denken dass hier eigentlich alle der gleichen Meinung sind bzw sein sollten. Aber statt sich auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner zu begeben wird krampfhaft nach dem Haar in der Textsuppe des jeweils anderen gesucht um die Interpretationshoheit zu erlangen...diese Privatfehden waren ja mal ganz unterhaltsam aber mittlerweile bestimmen Sie ja fast das Geschehen der einzelnen Freds im Politikteil. |krach:

Da sich manche scheinbar nicht verstehen wollen fasse ich Eure kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner mal zusammen:

- Tolle Aktion - endlich wird das Thema mal in der Politik aufgegriffen (vielleicht ja sogar Medienwirksam - Stichwort: Aufklärung der unswissenden Bevölkerung/Spender)

- Nein, Petra wird deswegen nicht abgeschafft

- Jubelsprünge folgen erst wenn wirklich was erreicht wird (die Mühlen mahlen auch in der Politik langsam - manchmal auch gar nicht)

- der DAFV täte gut daran auf den Zug aufzuspringen (nach 5 Jahren Sprunggelenksarthrose)


----------



## Bruno 01 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Trollhorn schrieb:


> Toller Fred,
> 
> als unbedarfter Leser könnte man fast denken dass hier eigentlich alle der gleichen Meinung sind bzw sein sollten. Aber statt sich auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner zu begeben wird krampfhaft nach dem Haar in der Textsuppe des jeweils anderen gesucht um die Interpretationshoheit zu erlangen...diese Privatfehden waren ja mal ganz unterhaltsam aber mittlerweile bestimmen Sie ja fast das Geschehen der einzelnen Freds im Politikteil. |krach:
> 
> ...




#6#6#6


----------



## angler1996 (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

äh, worüber jubeln|kopfkrat
 da ist ne Vorlage die eingebracht werden soll, ja und nu|kopfkrat


----------



## Wegberger (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Hallo,

welcher Showdown ?

Wenn sich Hinterbänkler-Parteien oder Politiker, des nahen Sommerloches wissend, sich Themen annehmen - ist das nicht toll - sondern zeigt das Versagen der etablierten Interessenvertreter dieser Themenbereiche an.

Jeder der hier in die Hände klascht, sollte lieber eine Hand schonen und mit der anderen an die richtige Adresse Backpfeifen verteilen.

Eine Organisation mit 2.000.000 Mitglieder braucht Hilfe von einer 10 % Partei gegen eine Organisation mit 9 Mitgliedern ?

Wie tief wollen die deutschen Angler sich noch verleugnen und sinken ?

Aber Präsine wird sagen .... mit dem Gero bin ich schon jahrelang an diesem Plan dran ... und die Lemminge werden jubelieren.


----------



## Kochtopf (3. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Langsam wird dad motzen wegen eines Wortes im Titel lächerlich.
Weiland hat der gute Thomas aus weniger Meldung reisserischere Titel gestrickt und es hat kaum wer kritisiert.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> welcher Showdown ?



Der Vorstoß von Hocker und die Umsetzung seiner Wahlversprechen. Es kollidieren jetzt 2 Dinge aufeinander und was dabei rauskommt, kann Wegweisend sein, für beide Parteien. Sowohl füs uns Anglern, als auch Jägern und anderen, wie für PETA. Das ist für mich per se ein Show Down. Da kommen einige Signale und Dinge bei rum, die oft gefordert wurden.

Man wird dann auch schnell erkennen, wenn Druck von der Presse kommt, wie sich die einzelnen Parteien zu diesem Thema so positionieren. Tierschutz ist ein Thema, auf dem gern *geritten* wird. Verläuft es im Sand, dann macht es das halt. Gero kann man seinen Einsatz nicht hoch genug anrechnen, in Zeiten wo man sich sonst nur über Flüchtling, Gender und Co. profilieren kann.


----------



## Warti (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Soviel Naivität am Morgen und ... da kriege ich glei das große Göbeln.


----------



## kati48268 (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Die Presse springt langsam auf, sehr schön.
https://www.topagrar.com/news/Home-...rgehen-gegen-Tierrechtsverbaende-9172420.html
Mit Top-Agrar ist es natürlich ein Meinungsmedium von P€ta-Betroffenen, aber ich hoffe, die allgemeinen Medien ziehen nach, sobald der Antrag kommt.
Das wäre bereits ein guter Effekt.


----------



## ELSkeletto (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Wäre doch mal schön wenn die Presse es für das nächste Sommerloch als Thema nimmt


----------



## gründler (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Was passiert wohl wenn sich ein Verbandit zur anderen Seite schlägt und ihnen alles über uns Angler erzählt bis ins kleinste Detail......zb. Hegefischen,Setzkescher.....

Ich bin kurz davor alles was ich die letzten 40J für Angler getan habe hinzuhauen und mich auf die Peta Seite zu stellen....


#h


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



gründler schrieb:


> Was passiert wohl wenn sich ein Verbandit zur anderen Seite schlägt und ihnen alles über uns Angler erzählt bis ins kleinste Detail......zb. Hegefischen,Setzkescher.....
> 
> Ich bin kurz davor alles was ich die letzten 40J für Angler getan habe hinzuhauen und mich auf die Peta Seite zu stellen....
> 
> ...


Da würde ich sagen: kein Verlust und dann bist du deren Problem  ;-P


----------



## gründler (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Richtig kein Verlust mehr....keine Hochsitze mehr Wochentlich reparieren,nicht mehr um Uneinige Angler kümmern...etc.frei und voller Wissen wie was wo abgeht......die freuen sich bestimmt über so nen Problem .......


#h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Wurde dein Account gehackt?


----------



## Ulli3D (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Ich finde jetzt den entsprechenden Trööt nicht mehr aber, vor ein paar Jahren hat jemand beim für Petra zuständigen Finanzamt veranlasst, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu überprüfen und was hat die Petra gemacht, einfach den Geschäftssitz verlagert zu einem anderen Finanzamt. Also, warten wir es mal ab, ich seh da ziemlich dunkelgrau bis schwarz.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Ich glaube, die Gesellen wissen sich auch zu wehren. Der Erfolg der Sache wird sich zeigen, ich erahne aber selbiges wie du, nämlich kaum bis keine Veränderung.

Allerdings ist es wie beschrieben ein Anfang, ein Zeichen und diese gilt es zu setzen. Anglerdemo hat auch aus dem Nichts ein Bollwerk geschaffen und wir können diese Initiative als Vorbild sehen und nutzen.

Aufgeben kommt nicht in Frage!


----------



## Grünknochen (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Der Kontext der Angelegenheit ist folgender: http://www.faz.net/aktuell/wirtscha...nuetzig-sind-campact-aktivisten-13995128.html

Es geht also nicht nur um PETA, sondern um Campact, Attac etc.
Nochmals: Die Finanzverwaltung des jeweiligen Bundeslandes hat über die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entscheiden. Und zwar von Amts wegen, und nicht auf ''Antrag''.
G. Hockers Rede ist also nettjes, aber rechtlich ohne Bedeutung. Zumal PETA mit Garantie den Klageweg beschreiten würde, sollte das zuständige Finanzamt die Gemeinnützigkeit entziehen. Siehe das Attac Verfahren, das inwischen vor dem BFH liegt. So leid es mir tut: Rechtsfragen, nichts als Rechtsfragen. Also genau das Gegenteil von Politik, die auf den Ausgang solcher Verfahren absolut keinen Einfluss hat. 

Positiv ist für mich also (lediglich), dass das Thema über Wortmeldungen von Politikern (ok, im Fall von Campact war's ein AfD Politiker) überhaupt in den Fokus der Öffentlichkeit kommt (falls die Presse das Thema ernsthaft aufnimmt). Ernst würd ich das Ganze aber erst dann nehmen, wenn die Sache richtig Substanz hat und nicht nur dadurch motiviert ist, potentielle Wählergruppen zu erschließen.


----------



## geomas (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

^  der Hocker will ja offenbar keine „Lex Petra” schaffen, sondern auf eine (bundesweit) einheitliche Rechtsauslegung hinarbeiten (lassen). Und dabei sollen eben Körperschaften, die gegen Strafgesetze verstoßen, zu Rechtsbrüchen aufrufen oder diese nachträglich rechtfertigen, nicht mehr den „Stempel gemeinnützig” bekommen dürfen.

Die Erfolgsaussichten schätze ich als gering ein, aber er macht ne Welle. Kann ja nicht schaden.


----------



## Grünknochen (4. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

An dem Thema ist ja nicht nur der Gero dran, sondern andere Leute auch, und zwar auf einer weitaus komplexeren Ebene: https://www.zivilgesellschaft-ist-g..._engagiert-euch-nicht_bbe-arbeitspapier-5.pdf

Im Übrigen gab's 2013 ein schickes Gesetz, dessen Ziel die Erleichterung bürgerschaftlichen Engagements ist.

''Matze holt zum Gegenschlag aus'' oder ''Geros ultimative Strategie zum Kampf gegen PETA'' scheint mir jedenfalls reichlich overtackled.

P.S.: Vielleicht hat Gero ja im Kopp, auf ne Änderung des AEAO hinzuwirken. Sei's drum, jedenfalls hab ich ihn via Facebook auf die Entscheidungszuständigkeit der Finanzverwaltung B-W hingewiesen mit der Bemerkung, es sei effektiver, politisch Einfluss auszuüben über B-W, zB durch Ansprache des dortigen Ministeriums für Finanzen. Er sei dran, versprach der Gute. Und jetzt warte ich auf Ergebnisse...


----------



## kati48268 (5. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> ... es sei effektiver, politisch Einfluss auszuüben über B-W, zB durch Ansprache des dortigen Ministeriums für Finanzen. Er sei dran, versprach der Gute. Und jetzt warte ich auf Ergebnisse...


Der BaWü-FDP-Mann Bullinger hat sich ja oft schon als anglerfreundlich dargestellt und im dortigen Parlament z.B. gegen das Nachtangelverbot gestritten.

Jedoch ist die Finanzministerin... Ich sehe in dem Fall leider nur recht ...grün.


----------



## Wegberger (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Hallo,

wieso wird hier irgendetwas erhofft ?

Das Thema kann nur in einem gemeinsamen Schulterschluss von der Politik, den Regionalen- und Bundesverbänden und einer brachialen Medienkampangie ins Rollen gebracht werden.
Und am besten bereichsübergreifend ... Angler & Jäger.

Und hier müssten alle Gegner von Petra zusammen arbeiten.
Also kann man das Ganze vergessen und ad acta legen. 

Da wir ja hier lernen konnten das Petra´s Ziele näher bei unseren Verbänden liegen als die Ziele der Anglerbasis .... #c



> Ich bin kurz davor alles was ich die letzten 40J für Angler getan habe hinzuhauen und mich auf die Peta Seite zu stellen....



Ich kann Gründler verstehen .... der Gedanke ist mir nicht fremd. Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als noch 30 Jahre dieses Sterben auf Raten zu zu schauen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Tja, die Vermutung habe ich nicht erst seit gestern, dass einige wenige, immer weniger werdende user im AB sich den Untergang des Angelns wünschen, um anschließend jubeln zu können: "Seht, ich es habe es  vorausgesehen, gewußt und gewarnt"!


----------



## kati48268 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

|gaehn:
So früh am Morgen so dummes Geschwätz.
Aber dann freu dich doch, dass es immer weniger User werden, Toni,
so könnt ihr euch demnächst hier gegenseiig ungestört auf die Schultern klopfen beim Verbandstalk inkl. buschige rosa Wattebäuschchen sortieren.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Wegberger schrieb:


> Ich kann Gründler verstehen .... der Gedanke ist mir nicht fremd. Lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken als noch 30 Jahre dieses Sterben auf Raten zu zu schauen.


Wieso dass dann, das ist mangelndes Durchstehvermögen, solchermaßen kommt keine Guerilla-Truppe zum Ziel.

Ich sehe eher die kommende Chance im großen Knall, und wenn es nur die inverse Funktion ist, die große Implosion der Abschaltung, das Stehenbleiben wie zwar anders "motiviert", aber gar nicht lange her beim Abschalten der DDR zu beobachten.
Dann werden sich solche Dekadenzthemen und Gesellschaftsparasiten ganz schnell erledigen, zumal das gezielte Ablenkungstrategien sind, die sind ja kein Zufall.

Wenn existentielle Fragen wieder ganz vorne stehen, vor allem Gesundheit und Essen. Denn das kann man eben nicht mehr kaufen ... wie die untergehenden Indianerzivilisationen um 1850 schon dem weißen Manne und seinem Götzen Mammon den Fluch mitgaben: 
Wird man sehen, dass man Geld nicht essen kann! 

Biosphären-Probleme und Biochemie und Billigproduktionen und die allgemeine Verseuchung sind steil ansteigende Realität, die dauernd ganz heimlich am zersetzen und töten sind, schon lange und genau auch jetzt.


----------



## Toni_1962 (6. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Tja Kati, erfreulich, dass du dir den Schuh anziehst.
Und zuverlässig kam deine Reaktion, natürlich mit dem reflexartigen ewigen Hinweis, dass alles, was du nicht billigst "dumm" ist.

Der bezüglich AB perfekte, nahezu auf den Wortlaut reaktionsabsehbar geplante  Beginn eines sonnigen Tages #6 Danke dir #h


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

https://www.jagderleben.de/news/anti-peta-antrag-bundestag-gemeinnuetzigkeit-visier

http://dip21.bundestag.de/dip21/btd/19/019/1901985.pdf


----------



## Toni_1962 (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Zum Antrag der Abgeordneten Gero Hocker, Carina Konrad, Karlheinz Busen, Nicola Bauer und der Fraktion der FDP:

Der Antrag liegt den Abgeordneten des Bundestages auf den Schreibtischen und egal ob es zum Beschluss kommt oder nicht, der Antrag bewirkt Bewusstsein der Problematik von PETrA.
Eine begrüßenswerte und wertvolle Arbei, irgendwann dringt es durch und ist in den Köpfen ...


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (7. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Mir ist es nur Recht, wenn andere Menschen auch Indirekt für mein Hobby einstehen. Es geht hierbei in erster Linie ja nicht um uns, wir sind Nutznießer.

Ob mich der Gero vom Hocker reißen wird? |rolleyes


----------



## kati48268 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Interessante Geschichte:

Hocker meldet, dass Stern TV ihn zur morgigen Sendung 
mit diesem Thema -Stalleinrüche, GMN-Entzug- 
eingeladen ...und dann wieder ausgeladen hat. #t

Stattdessen kommt nun jemand aus der Tierrechtsszene & eine Grünen-Politikerin. 

Quelle:
https://www.facebook.com/hockergero...288540670647/1293159087450256/?type=3&theater

https://www.presseportal.de/pm/6514/3938365


----------



## Wegberger (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Hallo Kati,

wir haben doch jetzt hier gelernt, dass man keine Kritik äußern darf - ausser man kanidiert für Ämter. ( Gilt das auch für anderum ?)

Also freuen wir uns und feiern den großen Erfolg von Gero eingeladen gewesen zu sein. Eine begrüßenswerte und wertvolle Arbeit.


----------



## kati48268 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Ist doch eine interessante Story.
Werd morgen wohl nicht dazu kommen, mir das anzusehen, aber es wird wohl in irgendeiner Mediathek zu finden sein.

Stern TV war noch nie mein Ding. Der Tierrechtler passt deutlich besser dahin als ein Kritiker von denen.
Interessant, dass man dort wohl keinen kritische Auseinandersetzung dazu will, deswegen lieber eine Grüne.
Und sie berichten ja allzu gern über die "selbsternannten Ermittler" und all die "Skandale", die diese "aufdecken".
Warum sie ihn wohl vorher überhaupt eingeladen haben?


----------



## Wegberger (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Hallo Kati,

nein du muss lernen umzudenken:

Gero war in der inneren Auswahl. Das langt schon:

Also freuen wir uns und feiern den großen Erfolg von Gero eingeladen gewesen zu sein. Eine begrüßenswerte und wertvolle Arbeit.

Egal wer was, wie oder auch immer macht .... keine Kritik mehr daran, aus man kanidiert selber.


----------



## rippi (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Mal eine kurze Frage, die zu dieser Thematik mittelmäßig passt: Weiß jemand hier zufällig wo man ernsthaftes Anti-Peta Merchandise bekommt?


----------



## kati48268 (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



rippi schrieb:


> Mal eine kurze Frage, die zu dieser Thematik mittelmäßig passt: Weiß jemand hier zufällig wo man ernsthaftes Anti-Peta Merchandise bekommt?


https://www.facebook.com/fckpta/
Erlöse gehen sogar in einen guten, anglerischen Zweck; Kinderangeln.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Könnte hiermit im Zusammenhang stehen. Habs nicht mal mitbekommen, direkt vor meiner Tür. Mit diesem Aufmacher wird man die Aktionen der Tierrechtler legitimieren und die Gemeinnützigkeit aufrechterhalten wollen, so mein Verdacht. Leider nicht ganz unbegründet. Allerdings steht das erstmal nicht mit Peta im Zusammenhang, diese werden sich aber wie immer drauf setzen.

https://www.facebook.com/WaslosinStendal/videos/775379472657761/

https://www.stern.de/tv/unhaltbare-...-veterinaeramt-versaeumt-handeln-7965134.html


----------



## rippi (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> https://www.facebook.com/fckpta/
> Erlöse gehen sogar in einen guten, anglerischen Zweck; Kinderangeln.


Ja das war mir auch bekannt, aber diese Fischgräte, anstelle des T macht das leider untragbar.


----------



## Wegberger (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Hallo,

dagegen brauchst du keine Tierrechtler sondern das Klüngeln zwischen Veterienärämtern und Amts-TA und Bauern muss aufhören.

Oh schuldige .... nein wir brauchen die Tierrechtler. Jetzt wollte ich doch wieder in das alte Lamentieren verfallen.

Wat der Gero fürs Angel ist halt das Petra für Tierrecht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Kannst du dir drehen wie du willst, wenn Betriebe solche Zustände zulassen und Behörden nicht reagieren, dann kommt sowas bei rum und ganz ehrlich:

Mir ist es recht, solche Zustände hat kein Tier verdient, auch jene nicht, die Verzehrt werden. Das Stern TV dann diese Vorlage eher nutzt, als den trockenen Stoff, den Gero liefert, dürfte *fast* jedem einleuchten.


----------



## Wegberger (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Hallo FF,

du hast doch immer Recht ....


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Danke!


----------



## Wegberger (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Hallo FF,

aber sicher und insbesondere dein Slogan:



> *Ein Schiff kann ohne Kapitän segeln, wenn die Mannschaft stimmt.*



...bis die erste Untiefe kommt oder man Karten, Sextanten oder eine Kompass kennen muss.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Du bist schon sehr speziell. Dir ist klar, das auf einem Schiff nebst Bootsmann auch Navigator und Co. involviert waren? Diese waren neben dem Kapitän die Stützen. 

Nicht sehr weit gedacht, oder? #6


----------



## Wegberger (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Hallo FF,

wenn du Kapitän und Mannschaft gegenüberstellst, dann ist der Kapitän das Synonym für alle Offiziersgrade ... und da du dir Segelschiffe ausgesuchst hast .... sind wir im c.a 19 Jahrhundert.

Aber egal .... du hast recht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat#c

Die Hitze, anders kann ich es mir nicht mehr erklären. Bleiben wir einfach beim Thema, alle anderen Nebengeräusche deinerseits sind mir zu konfus und anstrengend. Ich setze die Segel. #h


----------



## Wegberger (8. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Hallo FF,

ja du scheinst immer Hitze zu haben.... segel weiter.


----------



## kati48268 (10. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

SternTV-Sendung von gestern
(7 Tage abrufbar)
https://www.tvnow.de/rtl/stern-tv/list/aktuell

Beschreibung
https://mobil.stern.de/tv/unhaltbar...-veterinaeramt-versaeumt-handeln-7965134.html

Hocker bei FB dazu
https://www.facebook.com/hockergero/posts/1294573780642120


----------



## kati48268 (14. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Bundeslandwirtschaftsministerin Kloeckner:
https://www.noz.de/deutschland-welt...ir-brauchen-keine-selbsternannte-stallpolizei
Aber die schon immer P€ta-affine NOZ hat natürlich auch Pröfessööre ausgegraben, die für Stalleinbrecher sprechen.

Was sich hier aber deutlich abzeichnet:
Landwirtschaft ist das Hauptthema, wenn es um pro/contra P€ta, wir Angler sind da allenfalls ein Nebenkriegsschauplatz.
Und ein solcher ist selten gut., weil er schnell zur Verhandlungsmasse gehört.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Neuer Anlauf bei SternTV für Gero Hocker.
Heute um 22:15 RTL.
Live-Diskussion über die Berechtigung für Stalleinbrüche.


----------



## hensev (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> SternTV-Sendung von gestern
> (7 Tage abrufbar)
> https://www.tvnow.de/rtl/stern-tv/list/aktuell
> 
> ...



Die Kuh die dort ca. 3 Wochen gelegen haben soll, weißt wenig verwesungs anzeichen auf. selbst nach 3 wochen. #c


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Sich in dem Fall gegen die berichtenden Tierschutzaktivisten auszusprechen ist zwar dem Recht nach richtig, aber damit kann man doch keinen Blumentopf gewinnen, außer beim Bauernverband.

Die Bilder sind erschreckend und selbst wenn man diese Organisationen kritisch betrachte, zeigt es auch, das eine unabhängige Kontrollinstanz wohl nicht schaden würde.

Nur weil ich Tierrechtsorganisationen missbillige, werde ich nicht alle Misstände gut heißen, auf die sie hinweisen.

@hensev die Kuh kann durchaus so lange da gelegen haben, bei hinreichender Belüftung mumifiziert die Haut und der Rest bricht sich Bahn, kann man auch unter ihr erkennen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Es gibt ja zig Bilder, auch von Kühen mit Ohrmarken und erkennbaren Nummern, wo ein Rückschluss erfolgen kann, ob es der Betrieb war. Die Soko legt auch noch Beweise nach, vernimmt man hier aus dem Buschfunk. 

Schade nur, das Gero sich jetzt so eine Nummer ans Bein binden darf, wenn man nämlich alles schön emotional verpackt, steht er als Barbar da. 

Auf der anderen Seite darf es dennoch nicht solche Zustände geben.


----------



## hensev (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Sich in dem Fall gegen die berichtenden Tierschutzaktivisten auszusprechen ist zwar dem Recht nach richtig, aber damit kann man doch keinen Blumentopf gewinnen, außer beim Bauernverband.
> 
> Die Bilder sind erschreckend und selbst wenn man diese Organisationen kritisch betrachte, zeigt es auch, das eine unabhängige Kontrollinstanz wohl nicht schaden würde.
> 
> ...



mein Kommentar war keine Wertung der sache bzw. das Verhalten der Landwirte usw. Sondenr lediglich auf den Biologischen verwesungsprozess und der kommt mir hier arg langsam vor...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



hensev schrieb:


> mein Kommentar war keine Wertung der sache bzw. das Verhalten der Landwirte usw. Sondenr lediglich auf den Biologischen verwesungsprozess und der kommt mir hier arg langsam vor...



Habe ich auch genau so verstanden.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Neuer Anlauf bei SternTV für Gero Hocker.
> Heute um 22:15 RTL.
> Live-Diskussion über die Berechtigung für Stalleinbrüche.


Na hoffentlich verpasse ich das heute nicht.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Nur weil ich Tierrechtsorganisationen missbillige, werde ich nicht alle Misstände gut heißen, ...


Das sollte niemand.
Es scheint ein großes Kontrolldefizit bei den Veterinärämtern zu geben, viell auch schlimmeres. DAS scheint mir das Wespennest zu sein, in das gestochen werden muss.
Plus natürlich auch generell die zugelassenen Haltungsbedingungen unter die Lupe zu nehmen.

Jedoch regen sich größtenteils Leute auf, die problemlos anschließend im Discounter zum Hackfleisch greifen, anstatt beim Fleischer, gar Bauern um die Ecke, wo von evtl. ein besserer Umgang zu Lebzeiten nachvollziehen lässt.
Aber natürlich muss man auch bei einem legalen Discount-Produkt zumindest davon ausgehen dürfen, dass es zumindest auf legalem Weg hergestellt worden ist.



Testudo schrieb:


> ...auf die sie hinweisen.


Wenn "hinweisen" durch Stalleinbrüche u.ä. geschieht, dann widerspreche ich.
Selbst wenn die momentanen Kontrollinstanzen versagen, haben selbsternannte Kontrolleure auf illegalen Pfaden auf gar nicht hinzuweisen!

Und immer dran denken: auch wenn sie auf die durch Haltung kranke Kuh 'hinweisen', wollen sie die Haltung der glücklichen Milchkuh auf der Weide genauso weg kriegen.
Sie benutzen die Missstände nur für ihre eigentlichen Zwecke; von irgendeiner 'moralischen Legitimation' kann man bei diesen Fanatikern absolut nicht sprechen.


----------



## u-see fischer (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und immer dran denken: auch wenn sie auf die durch Haltung kranke Kuh 'hinweisen', wollen sie die Haltung der glücklichen Milchkuh auf der Weide genauso weg kriegen.
> Sie benutzen die Missstände nur für ihre eigentlichen Zwecke; von irgendeiner 'moralischen Legitimation' kann man bei diesen Fanatikern absolut nicht sprechen.



Das ist ein ganz wichtiger Punkt den sich jeder der nur ansatzweise mit P€TA sympathisiert vor Augen halten muss.

 Zum Thema Einbrüche, wer Informationen über Missstände hat, sollte dann eine Anzeige beim zuständigen Amt erstatten, Einbrüche geht gar nicht.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Mit ein Bisschen Pech greifen sie gleich heute den passenden Knaller dazu auf, der auch in der Zeitung bei uns kam. Ein PKW-Fahrer wurde angehalten mit 6 Lämmern, samt Beinen verbunden, im Kofferaum. Ich bin gerade mit dem Hund vorbei, da hat die Polizei den Herrn angehalten. Ich dachte erst an Verkehrsverstoß. Ist aus der gleichen Region, vielleicht 10 Kilometer entfernt und ne Klasse Möglichkeit diese Art der "Bürgerwehr" zu verkaufen, wenn irgendwelche Deppen so einen Kram durchziehen. Spielbälle für die Medien eben.

Polizei stellte Anzeige aufgrund von Verstoßes gegen TSG. Ich suche den Link mal.

https://www.volksstimme.de/lokal/stendal/tierquaelerei-laemmer-in-kofferaum-transportiert

Die Zeitungen und Medien setzen sich bei uns gerade auf diese Themen, ist ja alles Dicht zusammen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das sollte niemand.
> Es scheint ein großes Kontrolldefizit bei den Veterinärämtern zu geben, viell auch schlimmeres. DAS scheint mir das Wespennest zu sein, in das gestochen werden muss.
> Plus natürlich auch generell die zugelassenen Haltungsbedingungen unter die Lupe zu nehmen.
> 
> ...



Verfolgen denn SOKO Tierschutz und Peta die gleichen Ziele? Ich habe mich da nicht eingelesen.

Ansonsten sind die Stalleinbrüche zu rech zu kritisieren, aber wenn sie die besseren Kontrollmechanismen beschleunigen, kann ich damit leben.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Irgendwie OT, aber dennoch zu geil.

https://www.waz.de/sport/fussball/s04/peta-kuehrt-schalke-arena-zum-besten-veggie-stadion-der-bundesliga-id214306999.html

Ausgerechnet das Wohnzimmer von Tönnies, dem größten Schlachtbetrieb in Deutschland, rollen sie den Teppich aus. 

Erst glaubt man die sind doch voll deppert, doch ich bin mir sicher, die machen das mit Kalkül, und dann ist das echt pfiffig, das geht doch rum wie ein Lauffeuer. Und jedesmal brennt sich der Name etwas tiefer ein.


----------



## kati48268 (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Verfolgen denn SOKO Tierschutz und Peta die gleichen Ziele? Ich habe mich da nicht eingelesen.


Ich auch nicht, da hast du mich jetzt wirklich kalt erwischt.

Für mich sind die einzelnen Grüppchen eine Soße, die sich allenfalls in Nuancen oder der Radikalität unterscheiden.

Aber du hast Recht, das hätte ich recherchieren und evtl. präzisieren sollen.



Manche Grüppchen werden durch die Nummer sogar aktiv:
https://www.animalequality.de/neuigkeiten/deutsche-politik-will-tierschuetzer-kriminalisieren
Das Ding geht als email-Aufruf rum.
Ich deute das aber nicht etwa als Angst,
sondern die nutzen die Story nur als Sprungbrett für weitere Aufmerksamkeit, ÖA, Spenden akquise.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Testudo schrieb:


> https://www.waz.de/sport/fussball/s04/peta-kuehrt-schalke-arena-zum-besten-veggie-stadion-der-bundesliga-id214306999.html



Ist ja mal interessant: FUNKE MEDIEN NRW 
steht da oben fett rechts ...

Habe micht gerade gefragt, wer die PETra eigentlich noch so mitträgt und fördert, wer ihnen den Aufmerksamkeitsraum verschafft, und stosse gleich auf die Standard-Gangs ...

https://www.funkemedien.de/de/
Wir schaffen das - auch euch !


----------



## elchsechseinhalb (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Da hoff ich mal daß da wenigstens meine Kölner den berechtigten letzten Platz machen.


----------



## Ørret (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Da hat sich der Gero grad richtig gut verkauft bei Stern TV finde ich.....der niedergeschlagenen Gesichtsausdruck von dem Mülln am Ende sprach Bände.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Also doch nen Showdown? Super! :m

Und Klasse, ich habs vergessen und hoffe, das ich irgendwo nachträglich Streamen kann.


----------



## Ørret (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Vergessen ?
Kannst mal sehen was du für ne Pfeife bist:q
Und nix Showdown mit Petra....SOKO Tierschutz war der Gegenüber


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Ich war zu vertieft. Aber die Soko ist ja eher der kleine Freund des großen Bruders. Showdownchen dann eben.

Wenn der Gero seinen Job gut gemacht hatte, ist doch alles bester Ordnung.


----------



## torstenhtr (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Ich hätte mir den Beitrag sparen können, mit *Angeln oder Anglern* hatte das *nichts* zu tun!


----------



## Wegberger (16. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Hallo,



> Ich hätte mir den Beitrag sparen können, mit *Angeln oder Anglern* hatte das *nichts* zu tun!



Eine Erkenntnis die für fast alles in Deutschland greift .... ob Verbände oder Leuchttürme ...


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Ørret schrieb:


> Da hat sich der Gero grad richtig gut verkauft bei Stern TV finde ich.....der niedergeschlagenen Gesichtsausdruck von dem Mülln am Ende sprach Bände.



Der Applaus leider aber auch. Indem man 10 Min etwas rumplappert kann man nichts erreichen und um das voreingenommene / unwissende Volk zum nachdenken zu bewegen müsste man viel weiter ausholen....was bei der Show nicht möglich ist. Dabei gehts nach meinem Empfinden mehr um die reine Unterhaltung, als um eine ernsthafte Debatte oder seriöse Meinungsbildung.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



torstenhtr schrieb:


> Ich hätte mir den Beitrag sparen können, mit *Angeln oder Anglern* hatte das *nichts* zu tun!


Natürlich nicht.
Landwirtschaft ist 'der' Brocken beim Thema Tierrecht, Tierschutz, Naturschutz,...

Aber deswegen ist es nicht unwichtig. Angler, Jäger, Landwirte, Reiter,... jegliche Tiernutzer & -halter sollten zusammen stehen gegen die Gegner.
Nicht nur, weil man so schlagkräftiger ist,
sondern auch weil Randbereiche der Schlacht (->Angler) schnell für 'größere Ziele' geopfert werden.

Ja, eine Illusion, ich weiß.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Es wird ja immer lustiger, jetzt gibt es schon eine Petition gegen Gero und Co. 

Da scheint man tatsächlich was aufzuwühlen


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Ich habe mir heute den Auftritt von Gero Hocker bei Stern-TV angeschaut und fand ihn sehr schwach!


----------



## Kolja Kreder (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Es wird ja immer lustiger, jetzt gibt es schon eine Petition gegen Gero und Co.
> 
> Da scheint man tatsächlich was aufzuwühlen


Oder Gero Hocker geht naiv an die Sache ran.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Ich habe mir gerade den von dir bei Facebook verlinkten Ausschnitt angesehen und finde den auch sehr schwach. Nicht zu letzt, weil der Mülln aus unserer Sicht gar nicht das wirkliche Ziel abbildet, sondern eher so ein Scharmützel am Rande darstellt. Zudem wirkt sein Tun auch sehr positiv auf viele Menschen, zumindest wenn sie über keinen bäuerlichen Background verfügen.

Wenn solche Extremfälle aufgedeckt werden, kann ich nicht verhehlen, dafür auch eine gewisse Sympathie zu empfinden. 

So im Gegensatz dazu Peta, dort sind viel mehr Angriffspunkte um deren Stellung in der Gesellschaft neu einzunorden.

Also ein gebrauchter Auftritt, der unserer Sache nicht hilft.


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Was man auch beim Publikum gesehen hat. Die waren nämlich ganz klar auf der Seite vom Mülln (falls der Beifall wirklich real war und nicht auf Verlangen kam) und genug andere Leute lassen sich zu Hause durch sowas beeinflussen. Die Show lässt auch keine andere Meinung bezüglich derartiger Vereine beim "unwissenden Volk" zu. Das war im Grunde nur ein leichtes Kratzen an der Oberfläche.


----------



## kati48268 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Das ist doch auch kein Gewinner-Thema.
Man kann nur verlieren, wenn es "irgendwie gegen Tierschutz" geht.
All die Zuschauer, die zuvor gegrillte Bauchscheiben aus dem Discounter zum Dinner hatten, würden Hocker umgehend mit den leeren Packungen bewerfen, wenn sie es dürften.



Und wenn ich öffentlich kionträr mit einen FDP-Politiker diskutieren müsste,
völlig egal zu welchem Thema,
würd ich ihm (ebenso) umgehend Klientel-Politik vorwerfen
und hätte immer sofort 2/3 der Miete im Sack.
Und womit? Mit Recht!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (17. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch kein Gewinner-Thema.
> Man kann nur verlieren, wenn es "irgendwie gegen Tierschutz" geht.
> All die Zuschauer, die zuvor gegrillte Bauchscheiben aus dem Discounter zum Dinner hatten, würden Hocker umgehend mit den leeren Packungen bewerfen, wenn sie es dürften.
> 
> ...



 Mit anglern spielen nur die, die sonst auch gar keine Freunde hätten.:#2:


----------



## kati48268 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

In der CDU ist das Thema "Konflikt GMN" jedenfalls angekommen.
https://rp-online.de/politik/deutsc...r-tierschutzorganisation-infrage_aid-22722767


----------



## Leech (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Traurig nur, dass es dort erst ankommt, wenn man selbst Ziel einer dieser illiberalen Aktionen von PETA wird. Aber es ist immerhin besser als gar nichts.


----------



## kati48268 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Leech schrieb:


> Traurig nur, dass es dort erst ankommt, wenn man selbst ...


----------



## Georg Baumann (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Insgesamt stelle ich fest, dass immer mehr - auch öffentliche Stellen - von den Petra-Aktionen mehr als nur genervt sind. Das ist sehr gut, denn die missbrauchen die Mittel des Rechtsstaats (Stellung von Strafanzeigen) für Propaganda-Zwecke und schaffen nur Kosten und Ärger.


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das ist doch auch kein Gewinner-Thema.
> Man kann nur verlieren, wenn es "irgendwie gegen Tierschutz" geht.
> All die Zuschauer, die zuvor gegrillte Bauchscheiben aus dem Discounter zum Dinner hatten, würden Hocker umgehend mit den leeren Packungen bewerfen, wenn sie es dürften.
> 
> ...




Nun, wenn das, was Mülln dokumentiert hat, auch nur halbwegs stimmt, macht es überhaupt keinen Sinn, gegen diesen Herren unter Verweis auf das staatliche Gewaltmonopol zu argumentieren. 

In Wirklichkeit geht es um das Thema ''ziviler Ungehorsam'' oder aber um die Anwendbarkeit der §§ 32, 34 StGB im Kontext des begangenen Hausfriedensbruches.
Wieder einmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass der gute Gero absolut nicht sattelfest in der Thematik ist und fast schon hilflos die üblichen Lobby Standards runterbetet, ja sogar runterbeten muss, weil er die eigentlich relevanten Punkte gar nicht erkennt.
Das Ganze erinnert mich irgendwie an den lieben Parteikollegen Dennys aus S-H. Es genügt eben nicht, sich lautstark vor eine bestimmte Klientelgruppe zu stellen. Zumindest halbwegs Ahnung im konkreten Thema wäre echt nettjes, um es mal vorsichtig auszudrücken. Genau diese Ahnung bzw. Kompetenz indiziert nämlich, ob ein Politiker (nur) Klientelpolitik betreibt, oder sich aus Überzeugung für eine Sache einsetzt. 
Nur am Rande: Soko Tierschutz und PETA sind zwei ziemlich unterschiedliche Beritte. Auch hier wäre es tiemlich hilfreich, zu differenzieren, statt alles in einen Pott zu schmeißen. Genau das werden selbstverständlich die Gerichte machen, falls es zu einem Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit für bestimmte Organisationen durch die zuständige Steuerbehörde des jeweiligen Bundeslandes kommen sollte.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Insgesamt stelle ich fest, dass immer mehr - auch öffentliche Stellen - von den Petra-Aktionen mehr als nur genervt sind. Das ist sehr gut, denn die missbrauchen die Mittel des Rechtsstaats (Stellung von Strafanzeigen) für Propaganda-Zwecke und schaffen nur Kosten und Ärger.



Ja, es ist richtig, dass die Politik jetzt etwas besser hinschaut. Hingeschaut wird aber vor allem von den Parteien, die persönlich Betroffene in ihren Reihen haben. Also vorwiegend die Unionsparteien als Vertreter der Bauern-Lobby.

Ich wiederhole hier an dieser Stelle mal meine FB-Beiträge zu dem Auftritt von Gero Hocker in Stern-TV, den ich persönlich sehr schwach fand:

Die Problematik wurde einfach nicht gut von ihm herausgearbeitet. Das Thema ist doch folgendes: Das OLG Hamm entschied, dass es zu einem Beweisverwertungsverbot für die StA kommt, wenn eine nächtliche Hausdurchsuchung ohne richterlichen Durchsuchungsbeschluß erfolgt und keine Gefahr im Verzug ist. Wie kann es nun sein, dass man einer so genannten gemeinnützigen Organisation Rechte zubilligt, die nicht einmal der StA als Ermittlungsbehörde zustehen? Es geht hier nicht um irgend welche strukturellen Probleme, es geht darum, dass einem Verein nicht mehr Rechte eingeräumt werden dürfen, als der Polizei und StA. Daher ist das nächtliche Eindringen in Ställe eine strafbare Handlung, die auch nicht durch mögliche Rechtsverstöße des Bauern gerechtfertigt werden können. Zudem findet das Eindringen doch zu einem Zeitpunkt statt, zu dem noch gar nicht bekannt ist, ob es überhaupt zu einem Rechtsverstoß gekommen ist! Hocker hätte den Aktivisten fragen können, ob er damit einverstanden ist, dass durch den Nachbarn in seine Wohnung nächtlich eingedrungen wird, Weil er Glaubt, dass er Steuern hinterzieht? - Das ist doch die Situation. 

Quelle:  http://www.justiz.nrw.de/.../3_Ss_293_08urteil20090818.html

Daher wäre es wichtig gewesen auf die Straftaten abzuheben. Wollen wir einen Staat, in dem der eine den anderen überwacht? Wird hier nicht das Gewaltmonopol des Staates und damit die freiheitlich, demokratische Grundordnung gestört. Wie kann aber ein Verein, der sich außerhalb der demokratischen Grundordnung stell, noch Nutznießer einer staatlichen Privilegieren kommen, die von der Gesellschaft bezahlt wird? ... Das wären die Stichwörter gewesen.


Besonders seltsam fand ich seine Aussage: Ich komme aus der Stadt und bin kein Landwirt: Mein erster Gedanke dazu den Satz fortzusetzen mit: "und Ahnung von der Materie habe ich auch keine!"


----------



## Leech (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Leider fehlt Herrn Hocker darüber hinaus, dass steuerrechtliche Wissen im Bereich der Gemeinnützigkeit. Seine Fragen sind in dem Bereich auch allesamt gerechtfertigt - allerdings ist hier die Sache, dass er die Bundesbehörden anspricht (was im Bereich der gezielten Vorgabe von Arbeitsanweisungen der Finanzbehörden von Bund und Ländern durchaus sinnvoll ist), aber der erste Adressat für die Gemeinnützigkeit von Peta die Landesbehörden in BaWü, da Peta über das Finanzamt Stuttgart seine Gemeinnützigkeit bescheingt bekommen hat. Grade eben weil es eben bei jetziger gesetzlicher Lage um eine Einzelfallregelung geht und nicht um ein allgemeines Problem im Steuersystem, dass durch Verwaltungsanweisungen zu regeln ist.
Es sind alles kleine Puzzleteile, die im Gesamtbild stören.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nun, wenn das, was Mülln dokumentiert hat, auch nur halbwegs stimmt, macht es überhaupt keinen Sinn, gegen diesen Herren unter Verweis auf das staatliche Gewaltmonopol zu argumentieren.
> 
> In Wirklichkeit geht es um das Thema ''ziviler Ungehorsam'' oder aber um die Anwendbarkeit der §§ 32, 34 StGB im Kontext des begangenen Hausfriedensbruches.
> Wieder einmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass der gute Gero absolut nicht sattelfest in der Thematik ist und fast schon hilflos die üblichen Lobby Standards runterbetet, ja sogar runterbeten muss, weil er die eigentlich relevanten Punkte gar nicht erkennt.
> ...



Es geht dann um das staatliche Gewaltmonopol, wenn man zuvor die Anwendbarkeit von §§ 32, 34 StGB verneint hat. Ich habe starke Zweifel an deren Anwendbarkeit. Am ehesten würde hier ja noch § 34 StGB greifen. Es stellt sich aber doch in diesem Zusammenhang auch die Frage, wie so die Polizei für solche Ermittlungen einen Hausdurchsuchungsbeschluss braucht, der Verein hier aber das Recht bekommt, mal eben so einzubrechen. Gefahr im Verzug kann hier ja nicht vorgelegen haben, sonst hätte der Verein ja direkt veröffentlicht und nicht erst noch Wochen gewartet. 

Bei Stern-TV wäre es aber durchaus gut, Gewesen deutlich auf das Thema Gewaltmonopol und Eindringen in die Privatsphäre einzugehen, weil es letztlich doch genau das Spannungsverhältnis ist. Rechtfertigt der mögliche Rechtsverstoß eines Bauern (nach TierSchG Höchststrafe 3 Jahre) den sicheren Rechtsverstoß von Hinz und Kunz (zumindest Hausfriedensbruch 1 Jahr Höchststrafe). Dies ist das erste Spannungsverhältnis. Was ist ziviler Ungehorsam. Entweder die Tat ist durch §§ 32, 34 StGB gerechtfertigt oder es ist eine strafbare Handlung. Hierdurch eröffnet sich das zweite Spannungsverhältnis.

Wenn es nun strafbarer "ziviler Ungehorsam ist, so mag dies moralisch sogar im Einzelfall entschuldbar sein. Die Frage ist aber doch, ob der Fiskus diese Straftaten noch steuerlich privilegieren muss und ob es angemessen ist, diesen bewussten Verstoß gegen die demokratische Grundordnung von der Gesellschaft subventionieren zu lassen. 

Man kann in einer Fernsehsendung mit einem solchen Format nur bedingt juristische Fragen aufarbeiten. Gero Hocker hätte sich daher mit knackigen Sätzen und Schlagwörtern ausstatten  müssen, um dem voraussehbar moralisierenden Gegenpart etwas entgegen zuhalten.  Dies hat er offenbar nicht getan und damit gezeigt, dass die Sache für ihn schlicht eine Nummer zu groß war.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Leech schrieb:


> Leider fehlt Herrn Hocker darüber hinaus, dass steuerrechtliche Wissen im Bereich der Gemeinnützigkeit. Seine Fragen sind in dem Bereich auch allesamt gerechtfertigt - allerdings ist hier die Sache, dass er die Bundesbehörden anspricht (was im Bereich der gezielten Vorgabe von Arbeitsanweisungen der Finanzbehörden von Bund und Ländern durchaus sinnvoll ist), aber der erste Adressat für die Gemeinnützigkeit von Peta die Landesbehörden in BaWü, da Peta über das Finanzamt Stuttgart seine Gemeinnützigkeit bescheingt bekommen hat. Grade eben weil es eben bei jetziger gesetzlicher Lage um eine Einzelfallregelung geht und nicht um ein allgemeines Problem im Steuersystem, dass durch Verwaltungsanweisungen zu regeln ist.
> Es sind alles kleine Puzzleteile, die im Gesamtbild stören.


Die Erteilung der Gemeinnützigkeit erfolgt nur nach Einsichtnahme in die Vereinssatzung. Die Satzung von PETA (die von SOKO Tierschutz oder wie der Laden heißt, kenne ich nicht) rechtfertigt zunächst einmal die Privilegierung durch das Finanzamt. Es wäre dann aber mit der Späteren Steuererklärung zu Prüfen, ob die Spenden auch im Sinne der Gemeinnützigkeit eingesetzt werden. Hier kann man bei PETA Zweifel haben. Denn m. E. können Straftat und ausgaben für diese nicht gemeinnützig sein. Zum anderen erscheint mir die Verwaltungsquote und der Anteil an Eigenwerbung viel zu hoch. Nur für eine Solche Prüfung bleibt den Finanzämtern kaum Zeit, weil die für Vereine Zuständigen Mitarbeiter heillos überlastet sind.


----------



## Leech (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Die Erteilung der Gemeinnützigkeit erfolgt nur nach Einsichtnahme in die Vereinssatzung. Die Satzung von PETA (die von SOKO Tierschutz oder wie der Laden heißt, kenne ich nicht) rechtfertigt zunächst einmal die Privilegierung durch das Finanzamt. Es wäre dann aber mit der Späteren Steuererklärung zu Prüfen, ob die Spenden auch im Sinne der Gemeinnützigkeit eingesetzt werden. Hier kann man bei PETA Zweifel haben. Denn m. E. können Straftat und ausgaben für diese nicht gemeinnützig sein. Zum anderen erscheint mir die Verwaltungsquote und der Anteil an Eigenwerbung viel zu hoch. Nur für eine Solche Prüfung bleibt den Finanzämtern kaum Zeit, weil die für Vereine Zuständigen Mitarbeiter heillos überlastet sind.



Ich weiß wie das Ganze abläuft.
Vor meiner Kündigung habe ich selbst mal in so einem Laden gesessen, lieber Kolja.

Was das Ganze angeht sprach ich eben davon, dass im Zweifelsfall das Finanzministerium des Landes BW bzw. die Finanzdirektion der richtige Ansprechpartner wäre - die haben nämlich die Möglichkeit den Sachverhalt auch selbstständig in die Hand zu nehmen oder die Akten zur Bearbeitung des Vereins "Peta Deutschland e.V." aus der Vergangenheit anzufordern.

Die Möglichkeiten durch durch die Landesbehörde auf die zuständigen Finanzdirektionen und dadurch auch auf die einzelnen Ämter gibt es nämlich.


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ja, es ist richtig, dass die Politik jetzt etwas besser hinschaut. Hingeschaut wird aber vor allem von den Parteien, die persönlich Betroffene in ihren Reihen haben. Also vorwiegend die Unionsparteien als Vertreter der Bauern-Lobby.
> 
> Ich wiederhole hier an dieser Stelle mal meine FB-Beiträge zu dem Auftritt von Gero Hocker in Stern-TV, den ich persönlich sehr schwach fand:
> 
> ...




Kolja,
das ist am Thema vorbei. Keiner gemeinnützigen Organisation werden mehr Rechte eingeräumt als den staatlichen Strafverfolgungsbehörden. Es geht in jedem konkreten Einzelfall um die Anwendung der Rechtferigungsgründe §§ 32,34 ( die aktuellen Entscheidungen hierzu kennst Du), deren Anwendung nicht davon abhängt, ob die Sonne scheint oder der Mond strahlt (um mal das Thema Tag- und Nachtzeit aufzunehmen). Deswegen passt auch nicht der Hinweis auf Beweisverwertungsverbote, die quasi das Spiegelbild staatlicher Eingriffsbefugnisse sind.
Im Übrigen ist die Argumentation mit dem staatlichen Gewaltmonopol viel zu pauschal. Wenn Behörden wegschauen, und das tun sie reichlich, ist dies definitiv kein Grund, die Däumchen zu drehen. Die Frage ist lediglich, wie weit das Recht zum Widerstand hiergegen geht. Eine - wie Du weißt - komplizierte Frage...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Nun, wenn das, was Mülln dokumentiert hat, auch nur halbwegs stimmt, macht es überhaupt keinen Sinn, gegen diesen Herren unter Verweis auf das staatliche Gewaltmonopol zu argumentieren.
> 
> In Wirklichkeit geht es um das Thema ''ziviler Ungehorsam'' oder aber um die Anwendbarkeit der §§ 32, 34 StGB im Kontext des begangenen Hausfriedensbruches.
> Wieder einmal habe ich den Eindruck, dass der gute Gero absolut nicht sattelfest in der Thematik ist und fast schon hilflos die üblichen Lobby Standards runterbetet, ja sogar runterbeten muss, weil er die eigentlich relevanten Punkte gar nicht erkennt.
> ...



Danke für deinen Beitrag, bestätigt meinen Eindruck.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Grünknochen schrieb:


> Kolja,
> das ist am Thema vorbei. Keiner gemeinnützigen Organisation werden mehr Rechte eingeräumt als den staatlichen Strafverfolgungsbehörden. Es geht in jedem konkreten Einzelfall um die Anwendung der Rechtferigungsgründe §§ 32,34 ( die aktuellen Entscheidungen hierzu kennst Du), deren Anwendung nicht davon abhängt, ob die Sonne scheint oder der Mond strahlt (um mal das Thema Tag- und Nachtzeit aufzunehmen). Deswegen passt auch nicht der Hinweis auf Beweisverwertungsverbote, die quasi das Spiegelbild staatlicher Eingriffsbefugnisse sind.
> Im Übrigen ist die Argumentation mit dem staatlichen Gewaltmonopol viel zu pauschal. Wenn Behörden wegschauen, und das tun sie reichlich, ist dies definitiv kein Grund, die Däumchen zu drehen. Die Frage ist lediglich, wie weit das Recht zum Widerstand hiergegen geht. Eine - wie Du weißt - komplizierte Frage...


Ja, viel zu komplex, um sie bei Stern-TV aufzuwerfen. Daher muss man in solchen Formaten eben etwas populistischer vorgehen. Und da sind diese Vergleiche, die ich gebracht habe eben sehr plakativ. Wenngleich sie etwas hinken könnten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ja, es ist richtig, dass die Politik jetzt etwas besser hinschaut. Hingeschaut wird aber vor allem von den Parteien, die persönlich Betroffene in ihren Reihen haben. Also vorwiegend die Unionsparteien als Vertreter der Bauern-Lobby.
> 
> Ich wiederhole hier an dieser Stelle mal meine FB-Beiträge zu dem Auftritt von Gero Hocker in Stern-TV, den ich persönlich sehr schwach fand:
> 
> ...



Deine Ausführungen kann ich juristisch nicht würdigen, aber eine solche Sendung ist ja auch kein Gerichtssaal und dort ist es vermutlich belanglos, ob die Bilder der SOKO juristisch verwertet werden können.

Bei den Bildern kannst du nur verlieren.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Testudo schrieb:


> Deine Ausführungen kann ich juristisch nicht würdigen, aber eine solche Sendung ist ja auch kein Gerichtssaal und dort ist es vermutlich belanglos, ob die Bilder der SOKO juristisch verwertet werden können.
> 
> Bei den Bildern kannst du nur verlieren.



Ja, dann gehe ich aber entweder nicht hin oder bin ausreichend präpariert. Grünknochen hat ja Recht damit, dass meine "Schlagwörter" an der juristischen Problematik ein wenig vorbei gehen. Ich halte das Vorbringen solcher Schlagwörter aber in einer solchen Sendung als politisches Statement für legitim. 

Denn im § 34 StGB (rechtfertigender Notstand) geht es um eine Güterabwegung zwischen dem Recht (hier) des Bauern und dem Zustand seiner Tiere auf der anderen Seite. Es geht also dem Grunde nach nicht um das Problem, darf ein Verein Ermittlungsbehörde spielen und damit das Gewaltmonopol des Staates in Frage stellen. Das steht hier nicht in Frage, weil der Staat ja selber den § 34 StGB ins Gesetz geschrieben hat, um es mal platt auszudrücken.

M.E. kann man gegen solche Tierleid-Bilder im Fernsehen nur bestehen wenn man zunächst klar stellt, dass die Tierrechtsverstöße selbstverständlich geahndet werden müssen, aber im nächsten Atemzug eben doch darauf zu sprechen kommt, dass dies alles Aufgabe der Polizei ist. "Soll ich zulassen, dass mein Nachbar bei mir in die Wohnung eindringt, weil er meint mir irgendwelche Rechtsverstöße vorwerfen zu können. Wollen wir in so einem Staat leben. - Zwar etwas schräg, aber allemal ein besserer populistischer Gegenschlag, als der von Gero Hocker.


----------



## Grünknochen (18. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Exakt das ist die Richtung. Bestimmte Formen der Massentierhaltung sind einfach nur skandalös. Deshalb macht es absolut keinen Sinn, sich für die Interessen einer Lobbygruppe einspannen zu lassen, die mindestens auf einem Auge blind ist. Der gute Gero hätte also sofort klar stellen müssen, dass die dokumentierten Zustände, so sie denn der Realität entsprechen, mit allen zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln sanktioniert werden müssen und ebenso zu klären sein wird, ob die beteiligte Behörde richtig gehandelt hat oder nicht. Erst danach Überleitung zum Kernthema: Mülln hat doch das Schlagwort geliefert: Ziviler Ungehorsam. Gero fiktiv: Lieber Herr Mülln, was bedeutet das denn genau in einem Rechtsstaat? Ihr Problem ist, dass Sie mit einem Bein im Knast stehen. Ich kann Ihnen auch genau sagen warum...
Und genau da beginnt des Politikers Problem: Genau das kann er eben nicht genau sagen. Statt dessen das allgemeine Gebolze wie gehört.
Kein Wunder, dass Guttenberg II beim Publikum keinen Applaus einsammeln konnte.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Hermann Grupe/FDP Nds legt nach:
https://www.facebook.com/hermann.grupe.1/videos/637772976567845/


----------



## angler1996 (21. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Kolja Kreder schrieb:


> Ja, dann gehe ich aber entweder nicht hin oder bin ausreichend präpariert. Grünknochen hat ja Recht damit, dass meine "Schlagwörter" an der juristischen Problematik ein wenig vorbei gehen. Ich halte das Vorbringen solcher Schlagwörter aber in einer solchen Sendung als politisches Statement für legitim.
> 
> Denn im § 34 StGB (rechtfertigender Notstand) geht es um eine Güterabwegung zwischen dem Recht (hier) des Bauern und dem Zustand seiner Tiere auf der anderen Seite. Es geht also dem Grunde nach nicht um das Problem, darf ein Verein Ermittlungsbehörde spielen und damit das Gewaltmonopol des Staates in Frage stellen. Das steht hier nicht in Frage, weil der Staat ja selber den § 34 StGB ins Gesetz geschrieben hat, um es mal platt auszudrücken.
> 
> M.E. kann man gegen solche Tierleid-Bilder im Fernsehen nur bestehen wenn man zunächst klar stellt, dass die Tierrechtsverstöße selbstverständlich geahndet werden müssen, aber im nächsten Atemzug eben doch darauf zu sprechen kommt, dass dies alles Aufgabe der Polizei ist. "Soll ich zulassen, dass mein Nachbar bei mir in die Wohnung eindringt, weil er meint mir irgendwelche Rechtsverstöße vorwerfen zu können. Wollen wir in so einem Staat leben. - Zwar etwas schräg, aber allemal ein besserer populistischer Gegenschlag, als der von Gero Hocker.



 ohne dass ich den dazu Kommentar dazu gelesen habe8 der steht nicht hier) 
 § 34...um die Gefahr von sich oder einem anderen abzuwenden,...

 geht's dabei nicht ausschließlich um Menschen?
 da steht nix von Tieren etc.


----------



## Grünknochen (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> ohne dass ich den dazu Kommentar dazu gelesen habe8 der steht nicht hier)
> § 34...um die Gefahr von sich oder einem anderen abzuwenden,...
> 
> geht's dabei nicht ausschließlich um Menschen?
> da steht nix von Tieren etc.




http://www.presse.sachsen-anhalt.de...9&identifier=a026b7cece0383cfe4357888f21642ff


----------



## angler1996 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Danke, das muss jetzt erst mal durch die Rübe|wavey:


----------



## Grünknochen (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



angler1996 schrieb:


> Danke, das muss jetzt erst mal durch die Rübe|wavey:




Gerne.
Hier ein wichtiger Auszug:


Eine Rechtfertigung wegen Notstandes kommt nur in Betracht, wenn den Eingreifenden die Tatsachen bekannt sind, welche diesen rechtfertigen.
 Dazu reicht die bloße Vermutung, es werde generell oder gerade in diesem Betrieb gegen Vorschriften verstoßen, nicht aus. *Es gibt keine Befugnis, in fremde Rechte einzugreifen, um zu überprüfen, ob dort gegen **Gesetze verstoßen wird.*

  Das zum Thema ''Sonderrechte von Tierschützern''. Es gibt sie nicht, dh solche Aktivisten, die meinen, sie könnten in fremde Rechte eingreifen, weil sie (nur) die Vermutung haben, es werde gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen, stehen mit einem Bein im Knast, wie man so schön sagt. Das gilt auch dann, wenn tatsächlich Rechtsverstöße aufgedeckt werden!
Im Übrigen muss immer geprüft werden, ob die Gefahr nicht anders hätte abgewehrt werden können, insbesondere durch Einschaltung der zuständigen staatlichen Kontrollbehörden. Im konkreten Fall hat sich das Gericht umfassend damit auseinandergesetzt. Das zum Thema ''Gewaltmonopol des Staates''.


Sorry, auf diesem Hintergrund war das, was Gero abgeliefert hat, nichts als Nebelkerze!


----------



## smithie (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

In der Fallschilderung steht:


> Der Angeklagte F erhielt im Jahr 2013 von einer nicht näher feststellbaren Person
> den Hinweis, dass in den Stallungen der Tierzuchtanlagen diverse Verstöße
> gegen die nach einer Übergangszeit seit dem 1. Januar 2013 geltende Tierschutznutztierhaltungsverordnung
> vorliegen sollen, insbesondere, dass die
> Kastenstände für Schweine deutlich zu klein seien.





> Eine
> Rechtfertigung wegen Notstandes kommt nur in Betracht, wenn den
> Eingreifenden die Tatsachen bekannt sind, welche diesen rechtfertigen.
> *Dazu reicht die bloße Vermutung, es werde generell oder gerade in diesem
> ...



Für mich widerspricht sich das.
Die bloße Vermutung reicht nicht, aber der Hinweis einer nicht näher feststellbaren Person schon?


----------



## Grünknochen (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Wie Du siehst, ist das Gericht im konkreten Fall zur Überzeugung gekommen, dass diese Hinweise tatsächlich gegeben wurden.


----------



## LOCHI (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

https://www.facebook.com/matzekocho...pfSTExMTgzNzIxODQ5ODoxMDE1NTUyOTUyODE3MzQ5OQ/


Hier der Textvorschlag:

Sehr geehrte/r Frau/Herr Abgeordnete/r,

fast jeder der vier Millionen deutschen Angler hat schon einmal Bekanntschaft mit militanten Tierrechtsorganisationen gemacht. Diese bezeichnen Angler pauschal als Tierquäler und fordern ein generelles Angel-Verbot. Tierrechtsorganisationen wie PETA wollen pädagogisch wertvolle Angel-AGs verbieten und überziehen lokale Angelvereine regelmäßig mit kostspieligen Anzeigen, meist mit sinnfreien Begründungen oder Unterstellungen. 

Trotzdem genießen sie die Vorzüge der Gemeinnützigkeit.

Der Deutsche Bundestag diskutiert gegenwärtig einen Antrag, um militanten Tierrechtsorganisationen, die Straftaten begehen, zu diesen aufrufen oder diese dauerhaft rechtfertigen, die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen. Ich bitte Sie freundlich darum, für diesen Antrag zu stimmen, um mit dem Entzug der Gemeinnützigkeit die wahren Naturschützer vor den selbst ernannten Tierschutz-Aktivisten zu schützen. Deutsche Angler erwerben - weltweit einmalig - einen Fach- und Sachkunde-Nachweis zur Ausübung ihrer Passion, und ich wehre mich entschieden dagegen, mich durch Fanatiker kriminalisieren zu lassen. Viele große Angelvereine besitzen den Status anerkannter Naturschutzvereine und Angler verstehen sich als Bewahrer und Schützer der Natur. 

Bitte unterstützen Sie uns Angler mit ihrer Stimme, und helfen sie Fanatikern die Gemeinnützigkeit zu entziehen!

Vielen herzlichen Dank!


----------



## Grünknochen (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Ich kann's persönlich absolut nachvollziehen. Aber so läuft das Game nicht, wenn man wirklich etwas erreichen will.
Tut mir irgendwie leid, das sagen zu müssen.


----------



## Kolja Kreder (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Man muss sich doch einmal folgendes überlegen: Widerspricht es dem Gedanken der Gemeinnützigkeit, wenn Vereine Tierleid in der Tierhaltung dokumentieren und zur Anzeige bringen? - Suggestivfrage: Natürlich nicht!

Die SOKO Tierschutz in S-A hat hierzu auch keine Straftat begangen. Dies wurde ja gerade gerichtlich geklärt. An der Stelle kommt man also nicht weiter.

Es wäre aus meiner Sicht viel wichtiger, wenn die Steuerbehörden hier mal bei solchen Vereinen eine tatsächliche Prüfung der Ausgaben vornehmen würden. Ist eine Plakatserie mit fast nackten Promis nun ein Tierschutz- Statement oder ist es Werbung für die Organisation und damit eine Ausgabe der Eigenverwaltung. Wie hoch sind die Personalkosten etc.? - Würde hier mal bei PETA und anderen Organisationen mal besser nachgehakt, würde sich das Problem vielleicht schon von alleine Lösen. Es gab ja sicherlich Gründe dafür, das PETA vor einigen Jahren den Sitz von HH nach BW verlegte!


----------



## Kingfish67 (22. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Super Aufruf von Matze Koch, ich hoffe es beteiligen sich viele!


Allerdings sollte sich Matze Koch mal informieren bzgl. des Nachtangelverbotes in BW. Das besteht schon ewig und damals war die Landesregierung noch CDU geführt. Also bitte die (berechtigte) Kritik an den Grünen sachlich richtig formulieren. Danke!


----------



## scripophix (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Und wenn die weg sind, dann kommt einer neuer gemeinnütziger Tierrechtsverein. Und schon geht alles wieder von vorne los. #q


----------



## Grünknochen (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Davon ab sind die nicht weg, sondern nur nicht gemeinnützig.
''Jetzt erst recht'' wäre mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die Reaktion...


Im Ergebnis also nichts anderes als ne Scheinschlacht.


----------



## Georg Baumann (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Hier geht's zum heutigen Post von der Startseite.


Ich halte die Unterstützung für* extrem wichtig. *Da haben wir die Chance, zu zeigen, dass wir uns nicht ständig diffamieren und kriminalisieren lassen wollen. Es geht gar nicht darum, ob der Antrag angenommen wird oder nicht. Wenn aber viele Emails und Briefe bei den Abgeordneten landen, zeigen wir, dass Angler in Deutschland eine Macht sind. Diese Chance sollten wir unbedingt nutzen. Selbstverständlich habe ich schon an meinen Abgeordneten gemailt und meine Kollegen und Bekannten angestiftet, es ebenfalls zu tun. Attacke!


----------



## Grünknochen (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Hier geht's zum heutigen Post von der Startseite.
> 
> 
> Ich halte die Unterstützung für* extrem wichtig. *Da haben wir die Chance, zu zeigen, dass wir uns nicht ständig diffamieren und kriminalisieren lassen wollen. Es geht gar nicht darum, ob der Antrag angenommen wird oder nicht. Wenn aber viele Emails und Briefe bei den Abgeordneten landen, zeigen wir, dass Angler in Deutschland eine Macht sind. Diese Chance sollten wir unbedingt nutzen. Selbstverständlich habe ich schon an meinen Abgeordneten gemailt und meine Kollegen und Bekannten angestiftet, es ebenfalls zu tun. Attacke!




Übrigens haben es die Jäger auch schon versucht. Und das sogar auf der Basis eines rechtsanwaltlichen Gutachtens...
Meinen Kollegen und Bekannten hab ich selbstverständlich auch erzählt von dieser unglaublichen Gero & Matze Attacke. Immerhin haben sie die Stirn gerunzelt...


----------



## torstenhtr (23. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Grünknochen,



> Und wenn *die weg sind*, dann kommt einer neuer gemeinnütziger Tierrechtsverein.


 .. ich wollte auch schon fast in die Tastatur beissen.

--


Der Antrag ist in [1] nachlesbar. Keinerlei Bezug zu Angelpolitik ist noch enthalten, Gemeinplätze werden vertreten. 

u.a.
"[..] dass Körperschaften, welche gegen *geltende Strafgesetze verstoßen*, zu einem Rechtsbruch [..]"

Ist schon längst gängige Praxis. Das war doch exakt das Problem in Bezug auf Wettangeln / TierSchG, vgl. [2], 3. BMF-Schreiben vom 25.09.1991, IV B 4 - S 0171 - 50/91.

--

[1] https://www.bundestag.de/presse/hib/-/554360
[2] http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm


----------



## Georg Baumann (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Nochmal: Es geht darum, dass im Bundestag über den Antrag debattiert werden wird. Wenn die Botschaft ankommt, dass es da draußen militante Tierrechtler gibt, die gesetzestreuen Anglern, Jägern und anderen Landnutzern mit teilweise illegalen Aktionen das Leben schwer machen, ist sehr viel gewonnen. Das unterstütze ich und tue alles dafür, diese Botschaft zu untermauern. Daher der Brief.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

So schreiben raus und hat keine 20 Minuten gedauert. Ob Frau Dr. MERKEL meinen Brief auch liest, ist zweifelhaft  also habe  ich das Schriftstück auch gleich an die weiteren Bundestagsabgeordneten der anderen Parteien gesendet.

Machen statt nur drüber reden.

Eigentlich müssten solche Aktionen auch noch von anderen Interessengruppen gestartet werden.

Bauernverband
Jägerschaft
Imker
Hundehalter
Katzen halten
Aquarianer 
Terrarianer
Vogelzüchter
Jedem nicht-Veganer


----------



## ChrisT_ (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



Georg Baumann schrieb:


> Nochmal: Es geht darum, dass im Bundestag über den Antrag debattiert werden wird. Wenn die Botschaft ankommt, dass es da draußen militante Tierrechtler gibt, die gesetzestreuen Anglern, Jägern und anderen Landnutzern mit teilweise illegalen Aktionen das Leben schwer machen, ist sehr viel gewonnen. Das unterstütze ich und tue alles dafür, diese Botschaft zu untermauern. Daher der Brief.


 Dem ist nicht zu widersprechen. 

Es wird sich immer nur beschwert oder gejammert. 

Ich unterstütze diese Aktion, egal wie es ausgehen mag.
Die Schreiben von mir sind bereits gestern an die Bundestagsabgeorneten meines Wahlkreises raus.


----------



## gründler (24. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Wenn wir in Zukunft Ruhe haben möchten,muss Angeln und Jagd aus dem TSG ausgenommen werden sowie in anderen Ländern das auch der Fall ist.
Ansonsten geht das Spiel immer lustig weiter.

Da ich aber nicht glaube das dieses jemals geschieht...... werden sie uns weiter in De.befeuern dürfen.


|wavey:


----------



## kati48268 (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Nachtrag:



Testudo schrieb:


> Verfolgen denn SOKO Tierschutz und Peta die gleichen Ziele?


 Hab mir grad mal auf die Schnelle Statements von denen angeguckt.

- Das ist dieselbe "Vegan-ist-ein-Muss-für-alle-Scheixxe" wie bei P€ta.
- Der Ton ist deutlich gemäßigter.
- Von der politisch Rechten, die im Tierrecht ja stark vertreten ist, grenzen sie sich deutlich ab, was P€ta nicht macht.
- Dafür werden hier Straftaten (Stalleinbrüche) gerechtfertigt, was P€ta ganz bewusst nicht in der Form macht, dass es ihnen zum Nachteil werden kann.
- Beim Thema Spenden gehen die Soko-Spinner extrem dezent vor, versuchen sich so von P€ta abzugrenzen _("wir werben nicht mit süßen Welpen")_.
- Finde auf die Schnelle nix zu privater Tierhaltung, aber das heisst ja nicht, dass sie dazu anders stehen.
- Zum Thema Angeln find ich auch nix, außer dass sie sich eben gegen das Töten generell aussprechen; sie werden nicht tolerant gegenüber uns sein, da bin ich mir sicher.
- Wie bei P€ta stehen Kinder besonders im Fokus, auch sie versuchen -teils erfolgreich- in Schulen zu kommen
_(ich würde der Schulleitung so viel Ärger einbringen, wie sie noch nie hatten, wenn solche Bagaluten offiziell im Unterricht meines Kurzen auftauchen würden)_.


https://www.soko-tierschutz.org/


----------



## Grünknochen (25. Mai 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*



gründler schrieb:


> Wenn wir in Zukunft Ruhe haben möchten,muss Angeln und Jagd aus dem TSG ausgenommen werden sowie in anderen Ländern das auch der Fall ist.
> Ansonsten geht das Spiel immer lustig weiter.
> 
> Da ich aber nicht glaube das dieses jemals geschieht...... werden sie uns weiter in De.befeuern dürfen.
> ...




 Unabhängig davon, dass dies weder Sinn macht (es sei denn, man schafft das TSG ab), noch politisch durchsetzbar ist, liegt das eigentliche Problem darin, dass die Landesfischereigesetze immer mehr überladen werden mit Tierschutz motivierten Zwangsregelungen, die vom Hobby zunehmend nichts mehr überlassen. Übrigens ohne Not, also keinesfalls tierschutzrechtlich geboten). Gegenbeispiel Schweiz: Im Grunde haben die Eidgenossen den gleichen Tierschutz wie wir, ua auch das ganze C&R Thema. Gleichzeitig wird aber im Sinne einer Vermutung geregelt, dass der Angler grundsätzlich einen ökologischen (bei uns vernünftigen) Grund hat, wenn er fischereirechtskonform angelt, ua auch einen Fisch zurücksetzt, der entnahmefähig ist. Diese Vermutung ist in der Theorie zwar über besondere Umstände des Einzelfalls widerlegbar, in praxi ist es aber zu keinem einzigen Fall gekommen, in dem man den Angler sanktioniert hat, weil er reines Vergnügungsangeln ohne jede Nutzungsabsicht betrieben hat.


Unser Problem ist, dass in der Landesgesetzgebung zu viele Leute sitzen, die nur Schutz, Schutz, Schutz beten und mit der bösen Nutzung, hier dem Angeln, nix an der Backe haben. Und wenn Du dann noch schlappe Verbände hast, gute Nacht...


----------



## LOCHI (13. Juni 2018)

*AW: Showdown: Peta gehts an den Kragen?*

Hab heute Post bekommen...

Sehr geehrter Herr ...................

ich danke Ihnen für Ihre Zuschrift. Im Mittelpunkt Ihrer Anfrage stehen militante Tierrechtsorganisationen und NGOs, die unter dem Mantel der Gemeinnützigkeit agieren, ohne tatsächlich gemeinnützig zu sein. Sie bitten deshalb um Unterstützung für einen Antrag der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion.

Wir als CDU/CSU-Bundestagsfraktion begrüßen es, dass die FDP-Bundestagsfraktion dieses so wichtige Thema aufgreift. Wir in der Union verfolgen die geschilderte Problematik bereits seit längerem. Wir freuen uns, endlich Mitstreiter zu finden. Denn Handeln tut bitter Not. In Ihrer E-Mail beschreiben Sie, welche Geschäftspraktiken Organisationen wie PETA an den Tag legen. Es ist teilweise nichts anderes als Verleumdung.

Für uns als CDU/CSU-Bundestagsfraktion ist klar: Tierrechtsaktivisten wie die von PETA treten Menschenrechte mit den Füßen. Wie mit ihrem Post „Tierqualprofiteure raus aus der Politik“ blasen sie zur Jagd – auf Angler, auf Politiker, auf Jäger, auf Landwirte, auf Tierhalter. Aber der Zweck heiligt nicht alle Mittel. PETAs Hetztiraden, die persönlichen Diffamierungen sind nur eines – widerlich. PETA kennt keine Grenzen in der gesellschaftlichen und, politischen Auseinandersetzung. Es geht erkennbar nicht um Tierwohl, sondern um den Knalleffekt für die eigenen Anhänger und Spender. PETAs Aufrufe zur Selbstjustiz haben rein gar nichts mit Gemeinnützigkeit zu tun – im Gegenteil. Hetze, egal gegen wen, darf nicht steuerlich begünstigt werden. In der Sache sind wir uns also einig.

Leider hilft insoweit aber der Antrag der FDP-Bundestagsfraktion nicht weiter. Denn dieser befasst sich mit einer Selbstverständlichkeit: Straftaten und Gemeinnützigkeit schließen sich aus. Dies ist heute schon geltende Rechtslage. Es gibt aber tatsächlich ein Problem, das in dem Antrag nicht angesprochen wird: Zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit müssen Straftaten durch ihre Organe/Vorstände etc. in deren Funktion für den Verein erfolgen. Allein die Verübung von Straftaten durch Mitglieder, ohne dass diese dem Verein konkret zugerechnet werden können, kann nicht zur Aberkennung der Gemeinnützigkeit führen.
Aus Sicht der CDU/CSU-Bundestagsfraktion benötigen wir daher insgesamt einen breiteren Antritt in Sachen Gemeinnützigkeit. Denn wir müssen unterscheiden: Die mit der Gemeinnützigkeit verbundenen steuerlichen Vorteile sind für eingetragene Vereine existentiell wichtig. Und von den 700.000 eingetragenen Vereinen arbeitet der absolute Löwenanteil hervorragend. Gerade für uns auf dem Land ist deren Einsatz nicht wegzudenken.

Aber es gibt eben auch die Schwarzen Schafe, die Hybridorganisationen, die Abmahnvereine, die militanten Spendenmaschinerien. Diese sind aus unserer Sicht nicht gemeinnützig. Wir müssen einen Mechanismus finden, deren Arbeit besser als bisher zu überprüfen. Denn diese haben eines nicht verdient – die Unterstützung der Steuerzahler.

Derzeit erarbeiten wir mit Steuer-, Finanz- und Verfassungsrechtlern ein Konzept, wie die Spreu vom Weizen getrennt werden kann. Dieses muss komplexer sein als es der FDP-Antrag ist. Für diesen gilt: wirklich gut gemeint, aber leider nicht gut gemacht. Deshalb kann ich diesen leider nicht unterstützen. Aber seien Sie versichert, dass sich die Union diesem Thema weiterhin mit Nachdruck widmet.

Wenn Sie weitere Informationen und meine Positionen als Ihr Bundestagsabgeordneter verfolgen wollen, möchte ich Sie auch auf meinen Newsletter hinweisen. Unter folgendem Link können Sie sich kostenfrei anmelden:
https://www.mark-hauptmann.de/service/#newsletter

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Mark Hauptmann



Mark Hauptmann
Mitglied des Deutschen Bundestages


----------

